# Tournament time..... :)



## _Simon_ (Apr 8, 2018)

Decided on short notice to enter a tournament in three weeks time on the 29th. It's the State championships Kyokushin tournament, they have the noncontact in the morning and the full contact/knockdown in the afternoon. I'll be competing in the noncontact (light contact to body), and not sure yet what divisions there are.

It's continuous sparring format (2 minute rounds) which I've never competed in before so should be interesting and a great experience. I definitely prefer point sparring and love that style of competition, but I figure this tournament will help a bit in preparing for the other ones I want to enter later in the year.

Three weeks only to prep haha, but I'm not gonna take it too seriously. I'll up my training a little bit and do what I can, but definitely going to be a very relaxed preparation.

Looking forward to it 


P.S. I'll post my other tournaments I enter here too just for funsies.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2018)

Good luck just enjoy it. There's no pressure in these things because you're not likely to be hurt and if you lose so what you're not getting paid so who cares.


----------



## DougKenline (Apr 8, 2018)

Simon, 

That's great news!  

Competition often crosses my mind.  There is definitely something about competition that causes a guy to want to push it just a little bit harder.  Not since high school wrestling have I been involved in competitive sports.  But I like to compete against myself.  And perhaps I will find a bit of competition right here in this forum.

I have a big network engineering test coming up on 4/24 for my job.  

I also am in a very relaxed preparation mode.

I am using Cisco Spark live chat application to study with  other serious candidates online.  I think bantering about with other serious students does add a bit of a competitive aspect.  But just as here, there are individuals there from all levels of readiness and weight class.  Many are much farther ahead of me in that game, and I suppose many are behind me in the quest for that diamond.  But it's fun to chat with others who are working on the same goal.  

It is the highest and most respected certification in the telecommunications industry.  Cisco CCIE.  A great challenge.

Also I have lost 130 lbs over the last year.  I am watching Kung Fu videos and doing a push ups, kicking, squats, treadmill, weights workout routine 3 times per week.

I like the Kung Fu philosophy and have been a Kung Fu television program fan since I was a kid.  Now 55 years old.  6' 4" 170 lbs.  Was 286.   Went down to 158 using fasting program.  So I can eat good for a couple of weeks.  Now working back down again so I can eat good for another couple of weeks.  I always eat good, it's just a matter of how many calories I allow myself to consume.

Thanks to everybody for being here and I'm hoping to learn much and kick up my training game a notch or two in the process.  

Let's go get 'em guys!

Doug Kenline 
Reston, Virginia


.


----------



## Buka (Apr 8, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Decided on short notice to enter a tournament in three weeks time on the 29th. It's the State championships Kyokushin tournament, they have the noncontact in the morning and the full contact/knockdown in the afternoon. I'll be competing in the noncontact (light contact to body), and not sure yet what divisions there are.
> 
> It's continuous sparring format (2 minute rounds) which I've never competed in before so should be interesting and a great experience. I definitely prefer point sparring and love that style of competition, but I figure this tournament will help a bit in preparing for the other ones I want to enter later in the year.
> 
> ...



Go gettum', Simon. Have some fun, bro.


----------



## Buka (Apr 8, 2018)

DougKenline said:


> Simon,
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> ...



Welcome to MartialTalk, Doug. Hope you like it here, we have fun.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 8, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Decided on short notice to enter a tournament in three weeks time on the 29th. It's the State championships Kyokushin tournament, they have the noncontact in the morning and the full contact/knockdown in the afternoon. I'll be competing in the noncontact (light contact to body), and not sure yet what divisions there are.
> 
> It's continuous sparring format (2 minute rounds) which I've never competed in before so should be interesting and a great experience. I definitely prefer point sparring and love that style of competition, but I figure this tournament will help a bit in preparing for the other ones I want to enter later in the year.
> 
> ...



Sweet. Good luck my fellow.


----------



## DougKenline (Apr 8, 2018)

Yea Buddy!!


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks heaps guys, appreciate it muchly and am looking forward to it. Am helping out tonight with some tournament prep for some of the juniors from my old dojo who are entering too, will be great training back in the dojo (usually help out in the kids karate on Wednesdays, but this'll be fun too).

I think most of my home training will be just simulating the 2 minute rounds, combo work, footwork err.. work, and a bit of extra cardio on other days. Will scale back weights to 2 days a week and just a generic all-round routine there with no overdoing it and no crazy intense stuff (steering well clear of failure too).

A big osu!

P.S. And welcome to MT Doug, glad to have ya here


----------



## DougKenline (Apr 9, 2018)

thank you Simon!  glad to be here!


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 21, 2018)

Prep is going well, and really it's just been to get myself into the swing of things, no elite training schedules, as I'm really just entering this one for fun and experience. Just struggling with some pain stuff as usual, so it's been up and down... but am doing well at the moment.

I went to that class with my old dojo, and did really well, apart from the last exercise which I had a bit of a pelvic pain flareup so had to sit out, but very proud that I got through most the class considering it's been awhile. Also did some sparring with the juniors and myself to prepare us, and also a bit of sparring in the kid's class last Wednesday.

Tonight I did some home training, and did 10x 2min rounds of shadowsparring with 1min rest in between, just to try and replicate if that were to occur (which it probably won't in the tournament, but if it did I'm ready  ).

Feeling good overall


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 21, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Prep is going well, and really it's just been to get myself into the swing of things, no elite training schedules, as I'm really just entering this one for fun and experience. Just struggling with some pain stuff as usual, so it's been up and down... but am doing well at the moment.
> 
> I went to that class with my old dojo, and did really well, apart from the last exercise which I had a bit of a pelvic pain flareup so had to sit out, but very proud that I got through most the class considering it's been awhile. Also did some sparring with the juniors and myself to prepare us, and also a bit of sparring in the kid's class last Wednesday.
> 
> ...


You're sparring with kids to prepare to compete....not the best strategy unless you plan to lie about your age to enter the junior categories.




Note I'm kidding lol I know what you meant


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 21, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> You're sparring with kids to prepare to compete....not the best strategy unless you plan to lie about your age to enter the junior categories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah but I SMASHED em!!


(Haha yeah I sparred with adults, funny bugger you  )


----------



## 666 (Apr 28, 2018)

That's great bro, but I have a question to you, what's up with the Oyama thing?
The training day you talked about, just remembered it lol.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 28, 2018)

666 said:


> That's great bro, but I have a question to you, what's up with the Oyama thing?
> The training day you talked about, just remembered it lol.


Hey mate, was actually going to post about that haha, yeah I didn't end up going. Have been really up and down healthwise, so thought best to sit out so that I could rest up for the tournament, sorry bud .


But yes, tournament day today, big breath in and out... see how we go!


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hey mate, was actually going to post about that haha, yeah I didn't end up going. Have been really up and down healthwise, so thought best to sit out so that I could rest up for the tournament, sorry bud .
> 
> 
> But yes, tournament day today, big breath in and out... see how we go!


How'd it go?


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 29, 2018)

Ryan_ said:


> How'd it go?


Yeah went really well thanks!

There were only seven people in our division (male open division), my match was against a 1st kyu. Unfortunately I lost in the first round but apparently it was really close. I honestly thought I had won it for sure, but I'm really stoked with how I did. I moved really well and footwork felt great, got alot of shots in and felt on top of my defense.

But got three flags against and one for me. Even my old instructor came up to me afterwards and said he was confused about that decision as he thought I absolutely had it too haha.

Bit disappointed I didn't make it to the second round, but honestly I'm really happy with how I performed. And considering just how hellish it's been recovering and getting back to a normal basic functioning level, the fact I could go out and do that really was a massive deal.

A couple of pics below


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah went really well thanks!
> 
> There were only seven people in our division (male open division), my match was against a 1st kyu. Unfortunately I lost in the first round but apparently it was really close. I honestly thought I had won it for sure, but I'm really stoked with how I did. I moved really well and footwork felt great, got alot of shots in and felt on top of my defense.
> 
> ...


Knowing the ways these comps work if wouldn't surprise me if the judges were his mother, his brother and his teacher. I've seen that kind of nonsense plenty of times in karate competitions


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 29, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Knowing the ways these comps work if wouldn't surprise me if the judges were his mother, his brother and his teacher. I've seen that kind of nonsense plenty of times in karate competitions


Hehe true, it does definitely happen, but I knew each and every one of the corner judges and also the head judge, and knew they didn't have any association to the fellow was sparring. But yeah, I know that there will always be decisions that aren't always agreed with.

And they did see it objectively whereas I saw a whirlwind of stuff hehe. Just felt like I was blocking/evading alot of his stuff, but stoked nevertheless.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hehe true, it does definitely happen, but I knew each and every one of the corner judges and also the head judge, and knew they didn't have any association to the fellow was sparring. But yeah, I know that there will always be decisions that aren't always agreed with.
> 
> And they did see it objectively whereas I saw a whirlwind of stuff hehe. Just felt like I was blocking/evading alot of his stuff, but stoked nevertheless.


You got a video of it?


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 29, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> You got a video of it?


Nah I didn't have it taped it but there was a live streaming on youtube actually... Ah just scrolled through it (there's something like 9 hours worth haha) and I found it! Mine is at 1h11m. I'm the green belt (the red tag side). Now watching it back it did look like he attacked more, just didn't seem that a great deal of them got through, as I felt I was really working on my footwork, angles and evading. And I was moving back a bit but it was on purpose, perhaps they saw him as more 'dominating' as he pushed me back more? And I certainly could have done better with power in some punches for sure. All in all I'm happy with it considering the condition I'm still in.

The link is here if interested:


----------



## pdg (Apr 29, 2018)

How does the scoring work with non contact?


----------



## Michele123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Glad it went well for you!  Was the tournament sparring only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 30, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Glad it went well for you!  Was the tournament sparring only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it was only sparring. Wish there was a forms division as well! But just the noncontact in the morning, and full contact/knockdown in the afternoon.





pdg said:


> How does the scoring work with non contact?


There are four corner judges and one head judge. I believe the judges have clickers. An ippon (full point) is awarded for a clear decisive kick to the head or body, and it can't have been partially blocked or avoided; also if a strong clean well placed fist combination that is not even partially blocked gets an ippon.

A waza-ari (half point) is awarded for: fist strike to body, round kick to outside of thigh, a clear kick to the head that wasn't blocked effectively (so partially blocked or attempted block but it got through).

Each technique only scores if it has:

1) Good form
2) Strong application
3) Correct timing
4) Correct distance
5) Good focus

Obviously noncontact is basically techniques that are controlled and pulled just short of the target. Warnings/penalties are issued for any contact to the head or face, or excessive contact to the body. There are also a few other prohibited techniques and behaviours.

Rounds are one and a half to two minutes-ish.


The knockdown division is a whole other beast altogether haha.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 25, 2018)

All-styles tournament approaching in about 4 weeks! Gonna enter the kata/forms and point sparring. They also have continuous sparring available, but honestly i really love the point sparring and find it a really exciting format. Again like the last tournament, I'm taking a much more relaxed approach, doing some extra days of training at home but really just making sure I'm doing it because enjoying it. If I place and qualify for the State titles, then I'll ramp up the training a bit more.

The tourney organisation is holding a special Point Sparring Seminar this Sunday for people competing in my state with Sensei Bruce Hyland, a very renowned 7th Dan instructor and also coach for many successful competitors. Only about an hour and a half drive or so. I've signed up, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Michele123 (May 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> All-styles tournament approaching in about 4 weeks! Gonna enter the kata/forms and point sparring. They also have continuous sparring available, but honestly i really love the point sparring and find it a really exciting format. Again like the last tournament, I'm taking a much more relaxed approach, doing some extra days of training at home but really just making sure I'm doing it because enjoying it. If I place and qualify for the State titles, then I'll ramp up the training a bit more.
> 
> The tourney organisation is holding a special Point Sparring Seminar this Sunday for people competing in my state with Sensei Bruce Hyland, a very renowned 7th Dan instructor and also coach for many successful competitors. Only about an hour and a half drive or so. I've signed up, really looking forward to it!



That sounds really neat!  I hope you enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvcochran (May 26, 2018)

DougKenline said:


> Simon,
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> ...





_Simon_ said:


> Decided on short notice to enter a tournament in three weeks time on the 29th. It's the State championships Kyokushin tournament, they have the noncontact in the morning and the full contact/knockdown in the afternoon. I'll be competing in the noncontact (light contact to body), and not sure yet what divisions there are.
> 
> It's continuous sparring format (2 minute rounds) which I've never competed in before so should be interesting and a great experience. I definitely prefer point sparring and love that style of competition, but I figure this tournament will help a bit in preparing for the other ones I want to enter later in the year.
> 
> ...


Good luck Simon. Remember, it not a point/stop match so don't expect a lull in the competition after an exchange. Been there,  done that.


----------



## dvcochran (May 26, 2018)

DougKenline said:


> Simon,
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> ...


That is an incredible weight loss! Great job. 170 at 6'4" sounds a little slim. Good luck with the CCIE. I often with network engineers in my work and have heard them talk about how challenging it is.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 27, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> That sounds really neat!  I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Michele . Yeah it was awesome, I am absolutely exhaaaauusted haha but got alot out of it. He's such a great coach, very kind, friendly and patient man. Went through a bunch of different drills, and it was fairly fast-paced and intense for most of the 2-2+1/2 hours, so I'm actually stoked that I got through the session completely pain free, which is a massive deal for me considering how things have been. So feeling really good about things at the moment .

My calves and quads particularly are gonna be so sore tomorrow haha, and near the end of the session, about 15 minutes to go my big toe skin tore off and blood went everywhere haha. Managed to go quickly patch it up and continue without missing anything, but ouch...





dvcochran said:


> Good luck Simon. Remember, it not a point/stop match so don't expect a lull in the competition after an exchange. Been there,  done that.


Cheers mate! That tournament has already come and gone but much appreciated. It was a different format but was used to that in normal dojo sparring. Was a great challenge!


----------



## dvcochran (May 27, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Cheers Michele . Yeah it was awesome, I am absolutely exhaaaauusted haha but got alot out of it. He's such a great coach, very kind, friendly and patient man. Went through a bunch of different drills, and it was fairly fast-paced and intense for most of the 2-2+1/2 hours, so I'm actually stoked that I got through the session completely pain free, which is a massive deal for me considering how things have been. So feeling really good about things at the moment .
> 
> My calves and quads particularly are gonna be so sore tomorrow haha, and near the end of the session, about 15 minutes to go my big toe skin tore off and blood went everywhere haha. Managed to go quickly patch it up and continue without missing anything, but ouch...Cheers mate! That tournament has already come and gone but much appreciated. It was a different format but was used to that in normal dojo sparring. Was a great challenge!



Awesome! That is how MA is done! Keep going. There is some much to find in the small and difficult thing in class.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> All-styles tournament approaching in about 4 weeks! Gonna enter the kata/forms and point sparring. They also have continuous sparring available, but honestly i really love the point sparring and find it a really exciting format. Again like the last tournament, I'm taking a much more relaxed approach, doing some extra days of training at home but really just making sure I'm doing it because enjoying it. If I place and qualify for the State titles, then I'll ramp up the training a bit more.
> 
> The tourney organisation is holding a special Point Sparring Seminar this Sunday for people competing in my state with Sensei Bruce Hyland, a very renowned 7th Dan instructor and also coach for many successful competitors. Only about an hour and a half drive or so. I've signed up, really looking forward to it!


Isn't that a bit a of a double edged sword as the guys you'll be fighting will have learnt the exact same drills lol


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 2, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Isn't that a bit a of a double edged sword as the guys you'll be fighting will have learnt the exact same drills lol



May very well be true on knowing the same skills but execution is 70% of the success in a  points tourney. IMHO


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> May very well be true on knowing the same skills but execution is 70% of the success in a  points tourney. IMHO


Yes I know I was joking lol I just had a vision of these guys fighting and no one scoring any points because eveeyone knew the techniques and kept defending everything and the match just goes on for hours lol


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 2, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Isn't that a bit a of a double edged sword as the guys you'll be fighting will have learnt the exact same drills lol


Hahaha! Yeah true that would make for an interesting situation XD. It was people from all different ages and divisions, and I actually don't think anyone there would be in my division now that I think about it. But you make a good and amusing point XD


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 11, 2018)

Tournament coming up in less than two weeks, am still on the fence as to whether to enter... have been quite unwell with bad reflux stuff, but I'm leaning towards just goin for it!

An all-styles tournament, and most likely entering the point sparring and forms/kata division.

Been a much more relaxed preparation approach again which is nice, and if I place in this one and qualify for the state titles, then I'll ramp up the training schedule.

Tonight was going to do just a little stance work and general mobility and stretching stuff, but ended up doing 45 minutes of straight kata stuff hehe. Working on solely on one kata the whole time. Decided I'll perform Pinan Yon (4) for the tournament. I performed this last year and did well, but it was only me and one other fellow. So hoping to go against many competitors with this one this time.

I broke it down and really worked on the stances and transitions in the kata, trying to get each stance in good alignment and working on the finer points before adding in the hand techniques. Going up and down the hallway drilling each stance (mainly kokutsu dachi and zenkutsu dachi). Definitely need to learn to relax more during movements and the inbetween phases. And also the knee collapsing in a bit I need to work on. I actually saw some drills where you use rubber tubing around the legs, and doing stances and pushing your knees out against the resistance the whole time, to help correct the collapsing in, might be worth a shot..

But it's feeling good, I only went through the whole kata once at the very end to bring it all together. And trying to add my own style to it, slow down where I feel it's appropriate and not rush the whole thing either.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 11, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Tournament coming up in less than two weeks, am still on the fence as to whether to enter... have been quite unwell with bad reflux stuff, but I'm leaning towards just goin for it!
> 
> An all-styles tournament, and most likely entering the point sparring and forms/kata division.
> 
> ...



Best of luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 11, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Best of luck. Let us know how it goes.


Thanks mate appreciate it, will do


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 24, 2018)

Had the tournament today!

My divisions started later in the day so a few hours of waiting, but went really well! In my forms division there were four of us (better than no one last year!), and got a silver medal! It was a sudden change of rings however for this division onto the non-matted ring, which turned out fine and didn't throw me too much, as I'd only practiced it on the hardwood floor area anyway. But kata felt great, no slips, emphasised everything I wanted to in it, felt super relaxed the whole time and just in the zone, so really happy with the silver!

The fellow who won was a 1st Kyu, and did Kururunfa kata (!) which is like a 3rd Dan kata... and he scored quite highly. But interesting such a high level kata the other fellow chose for the 5th Kyu to 1st Kyu division hey (and of course this kata may be lower in his style, but I've researched it alot and never found that to be the case), but nevertheless he performed it incredibly well though and it wasn't one of those 'perform a higher kata sloppy' type performances, it truly was really good.

In the point sparring there were seven of us (which was on the mats, which I preferred, yes!), and I unfortunately lost my first round and didn't progress further. But really stoked with how I performed still, moved well, wasn't feeling nervous at all really, got three points still against his six, and had a ball .

He was one of those opponents who pretty much mostly kicked, and it quite threw me and I didn't know how to work with that. I really tried to angle and use my footwork and speed to get around him which worked at times but he would just lift his front leg and kick. His first move was always a lead leg side kick which I figured out, but I'll have to figure out a strategy for that... A few times I didn't feel like I scored as I clearly blocked but ah well it goes with the territory that that'll happen. Ah and my opponent punched me in the right eye THREE times haha, same spot. Which, the third time it happened I was a little frustrated haha but no damage done. I can't remember if I was the one to run into them but I don't think so hehe. He was actually really lovely after the round finished so it was clearly not intentional.

I enjoyed this one so much, and honestly I just didn't even feel that nervous at all which is bizarre! The day before I was far more nervous. I met a bunch of really, really great people, and it's so refreshing to meet such honourable, respectful martial artists. Had such a great time!


I have video footage of my kata so I'll have to post that soon


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## JR 137 (Jun 24, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Had the tournament today!
> 
> My divisions started later in the day so a few hours of waiting, but went really well! In my forms division there were four of us (better than no one last year!), and got a silver medal! It was a sudden change of rings however for this division onto the non-matted ring, which turned out fine and didn't throw me too much, as I'd only practiced it on the hardwood floor area anyway. But kata felt great, no slips, emphasised everything I wanted to in it, felt super relaxed the whole time and just in the zone, so really happy with the silver!
> 
> ...


Which kata did you do?  Which kata did the others do?

Sounds like a great time.  And yeah, points being called that didn’t land are par for the course in point fighting in my experience.  Along with stuff not getting called that should’ve been.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 24, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Which kata did you do?  Which kata did the others do?
> 
> Sounds like a great time.  And yeah, points being called that didn’t land are par for the course in point fighting in my experience.  Along with stuff not getting called that should’ve been.



I did Pinan Yon (vid posted now), feel really comfortable with that one and love the power, directness and angles of it.

The guy that won did Kururunfa (absolutely love that kata), another fellow did Seiunchin, and the other I wasn't sure of, potentially not a karate style...?

Yeah true, everything happens so fast so I can't be the best judge either, as I can't always see clearly and for sure if I got that point or not huh!


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 24, 2018)

You posted your video while I was posting...

Nice kata.  I like Pinan 4.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 24, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Had the tournament today!
> 
> My divisions started later in the day so a few hours of waiting, but went really well! In my forms division there were four of us (better than no one last year!), and got a silver medal! It was a sudden change of rings however for this division onto the non-matted ring, which turned out fine and didn't throw me too much, as I'd only practiced it on the hardwood floor area anyway. But kata felt great, no slips, emphasised everything I wanted to in it, felt super relaxed the whole time and just in the zone, so really happy with the silver!
> 
> ...



Fantastic! The comradery is one of the greatest things about a good tourney. I saw good balance on the form. If the sparring match allowed punching to the face I think I would be more concerned with the three eye punches. One of the easiest defensed for a lead leg kick is to simply step in before the kick can get extended. Great job.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 24, 2018)

Enjoyed the video and pics.

Great job.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 24, 2018)

I think I know that guy in the white coat in the photos I thought he retired years ago


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks heaps guys 



JR 137 said:


> You posted your video while I was posting...
> 
> Nice kata.  I like Pinan 4.



Yeah me too, feels so nice performing it.. now the question is whether to stick with that one for the state titles or change hmmm...



dvcochran said:


> Fantastic! The comradery is one of the greatest things about a good tourney. I saw good balance on the form. If the sparring match allowed punching to the face I think I would be more concerned with the three eye punches. One of the easiest defensed for a lead leg kick is to simply step in before the kick can get extended. Great job.



Cheers, will definitely keep that in mind. Or seeing his telegraph and coming in over the top quickly with a punch, or just getting a faster kick in hehe . I think maybe my moving around his kicks wasn't fast enough, and I didn't have the time counter straight away.

Yeah it did allow face punches (noncontact), just one of those things unfortunately hehe.



Headhunter said:


> I think I know that guy in the white coat in the photos I thought he retired years ago



Ah really? The Go-Kan-Ryu jacket dude? I'm blanking on his name... but yeah he's a judge at these tournaments and also competes in the veterans division, I see him every year. He did an awesome Kanku-Sho, I was rather impressed as that kata requires alot of agility and a few acrobatics moves in there!

That's pretty cool, how do you know him?


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 24, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> He did an awesome Kanku-Sho,



Cool.  My son has started running a version of Kanku Dai as his tournament kata.

He really likes it


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 24, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks heaps guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which kata do you know?

My tournament kata back in the day was Saiha.  I won several tournaments with that one.  I would’ve done it again 2 years ago at our annual Seido tournament, but it was a few belts above my rank at the time.  Our tournament’s rule is we have to do a kata within our current rank.  Only exception is if the student recently promoted, then he/she is allowed a kata from the previous rank.  ie when I competed 2 years ago, I was in the 4th kyu division.  Acceptable kata were Gekisai Dai (which I did), Pinan 4, and Seido 3.  There were 3 guys who did Pinan 3 in our division.  The judges didn’t ask when they promoted, but it was obvious because their belts were still all shiny and creased (when you see that sharp bend in the tail of one side).  I’m probably going to compete in October in our annual tournament.  If I’m still a 2nd kyu, I’ll do Pinan 5.  If I’m promoted in the time being (possibly right around the tournament assuming no setbacks), I’ll do Saiha.  But enough about my tournament  ...

If Pinan 4 is your strongest kata, stick with it.  If so, I’ll be glad to give you a few pointers.  I worked on Pinan 4 and Gekisai Dai a lot for my last tournament.  I honestly decided to do Gekisai Dai when I walked up and bowed in front of the judges. I wasn’t feeling my side kicks that day.

If you’re bored with Pinan 4 and have enough time to learn a new kata well enough to compete with it, then go that route.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 25, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> I did Pinan Yon (vid posted now), feel really comfortable with that one and love the power, directness and angles of it.
> 
> The guy that won did Kururunfa (absolutely love that kata), another fellow did Seiunchin, and the other I wasn't sure of, potentially not a karate style...?
> 
> Yeah true, everything happens so fast so I can't be the best judge either, as I can't always see clearly and for sure if I got that point or not huh!


Hey @Dirty Dog, do you do the first move open hand or closed hand like the video? We have always done it closed hand, palm down on the outside block first, turning it palm up for the upper-cut. Just curious how you did it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 25, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Hey @Dirty Dog, do you do the first move open hand or closed hand like the video? We have always done it closed hand, palm down on the outside block first, turning it palm up for the upper-cut. Just curious how you did it.



I think you're confused again...
I don't do the pinan forms at all. I do kicho, palgwae, taegeuk, chang hon and yudanja forms.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 25, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Cool.  My son has started running a version of Kanku Dai as his tournament kata.
> 
> He really likes it



Ahhh that's awesome, Kanku Dai is definitely one of my favourite katas...




JR 137 said:


> Which kata do you know?
> 
> My tournament kata back in the day was Saiha.  I won several tournaments with that one.  I would’ve done it again 2 years ago at our annual Seido tournament, but it was a few belts above my rank at the time.  Our tournament’s rule is we have to do a kata within our current rank.  Only exception is if the student recently promoted, then he/she is allowed a kata from the previous rank.  ie when I competed 2 years ago, I was in the 4th kyu division.  Acceptable kata were Gekisai Dai (which I did), Pinan 4, and Seido 3.  There were 3 guys who did Pinan 3 in our division.  The judges didn’t ask when they promoted, but it was obvious because their belts were still all shiny and creased (when you see that sharp bend in the tail of one side).  I’m probably going to compete in October in our annual tournament.  If I’m still a 2nd kyu, I’ll do Pinan 5.  If I’m promoted in the time being (possibly right around the tournament assuming no setbacks), I’ll do Saiha.  But enough about my tournament  ...
> 
> ...



I know:

-Taikyoku katas and Taikyoku Sokugi katas (obviously won't perform those in a tourney hehe. Also know in ura but that would confuse the judges I'm sure XD)
-Pinan 1-5 (still brushing up on 5)
-Tsuki No
-Gekisai Dai
-Gekisai Sho
-Yantsu
-Sanchin
-Tensho
-Saifa/Saiha
-Bassai Dai
-Seiunchin
-Empi/Enpi
-currently attempting to learn Kururunfa


Ah that's awesome, yeah I love Saiha . I know a different version of it than the Kyokushin one but I'm very comfortable with it.

And nah I love hearing about your tournaments! Feel free to let us know how you go if you compete in October, wouldn't mind at all if you posted in this thread 

Ah that's interesting about the rules and what katas to perform. I think in this one we're supposed to perform around our level, but are welcome to perform higher if we have the ability to. But I was puzzled about the fellow who won with Kururunfa, it's usually a much much higher kata than 1st Kyu...

Ah cool, thanks heaps appreciate the offer very much, and will for sure take you up on it if I go with Pinan Yon. Yeah I'm very comfortable with it, but yeah still on the fence whether to try something else... I think something that's well rounded and not so static is a good option... a kata that's dynamic and displays athleticism, balance, solid stances and transitions, technique, understanding of movements, power, good hard/soft, breathing... I love some other katas like Yantsu, but don't know whether it's too stationary or not.

It's hard to know what they're looking for! But I'll look over the rules anyway. I did Seiunchin at the state titles last year, but I was the only one in my division hehe.

The next one is in 12 weeks so we shall see!


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 25, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Hey @Dirty Dog, do you do the first move open hand or closed hand like the video? We have always done it closed hand, palm down on the outside block first, turning it palm up for the upper-cut. Just curious how you did it.


Ah cool, I know in Pinan Ni (2) it starts similar, but with closed hands instead, and palm down on the higher up arm


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 25, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ahhh that's awesome, Kanku Dai is definitely one of my favourite katas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your list, I don’t know Bassai, Empi, and Kururunfa.

From what you say you’re looking to do, I’d say Pinan 5 checks a lot of those boxes.  And it’s not an out of place for a kyu kata.  There’s stance changes, a good flow/timing change with hard and fast vs slow movements, and athleticism with the jump and a few direction changes.  I honestly think it shows off more abilities and skills than the others.  Yes, Seiunchin is more difficult and longer, but I think Pinan 5 is more dimensional from a tournament standpoint.  But if you’ve got a solid kiba dachi and easily into it, out of it, and within it, Seiunchin could be it.  

If I was competing soon and could do any kata, it would be a toss up between Pinan 5, Saiha, and Seiunchin.  Saiha just always felt right to me.  We have tournament prep classes for a while leading up to them.  I was going to compete in last year’s tournament, but some family stuff came up last minute so I had to back out.  Both years when we were doing different kata to warm up and I guess get into the right mindset, I did Saiha.  Everyone told me it’s the perfect kata for me and I should do it in the tournament.  I just smiled every time and reminded them I couldn’t due to rank.  I got “well at least you know which one you’re doing for 1st kyu.” Yup.  

I plan on competing in October, and I plan on being 2nd kyu.  I’m not seriously refining Pinan 5 right now, but I’m definitely paying extra attention to it when I do it.  When we’re asked to pick a kata during class, it’s always Pinan 5.


----------



## Michele123 (Jun 25, 2018)

It was really neat to watch your Pinan 4. When I studied Shutokan, we did Pinan 1-5* as well, but they were different. Pinan 4 was called Pinan Yondan and, while similar to your kata, it was also different. 

* we also did Nafatchi 1-2 & Basai. I don’t remember the name of the kata after Basai because I never finished learning it before leaving for college 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 25, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah cool, I know in Pinan Ni (2) it starts similar, but with closed hands instead, and palm down on the higher up arm


You are right sir. I stand corrected. Another senior moment.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 25, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think you're confused again...
> I don't do the pinan forms at all. I do kicho, palgwae, taegeuk, chang hon and yudanja forms.


Yep, I even had the wrong Pyong An form in mind.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> From your list, I don’t know Bassai, Empi, and Kururunfa.
> 
> From what you say you’re looking to do, I’d say Pinan 5 checks a lot of those boxes.  And it’s not an out of place for a kyu kata.  There’s stance changes, a good flow/timing change with hard and fast vs slow movements, and athleticism with the jump and a few direction changes.  I honestly think it shows off more abilities and skills than the others.  Yes, Seiunchin is more difficult and longer, but I think Pinan 5 is more dimensional from a tournament standpoint.  But if you’ve got a solid kiba dachi and easily into it, out of it, and within it, Seiunchin could be it.
> 
> ...



Awesome, that's very insightful feedback, thanks mate. I'll run through Pinan Go a few times and see how it feels, but you're absolutely right, it would be a great one to perform in a tournament. 

Seiunchin I practiced like crazy, and I even did Shiko dachi instead of Kiba dachi and got my legs relatively comfortable in the stance and moving out of it and around in it. Still a difficult one to perform, endurance-wise hehe! And the thing is, EEEEEVERYONE does Seiunchin at this tournament haha, seriously it's performed so very often... and as much as I love it, I don't know if it's worth doing if alot of others are. Although the judges are impartial and have to judge the kata solely on that and not on what others did.



Michele123 said:


> It was really neat to watch your Pinan 4. When I studied Shutokan, we did Pinan 1-5* as well, but they were different. Pinan 4 was called Pinan Yondan and, while similar to your kata, it was also different.
> 
> * we also did Nafatchi 1-2 & Basai. I don’t remember the name of the kata after Basai because I never finished learning it before leaving for college
> 
> ...



Ah that's awesome, yeah there are so many differences I've noticed. I've seen those first few open hand moves done really slowly in some katas. And ah cool, yeah also called Heian Yon in other circles.

And was it Naihanchi kata that you did? I recently learned that too briefly, love that one...


----------



## Michele123 (Jun 25, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah that's awesome, yeah there are so many differences I've noticed. I've seen those first few open hand moves done really slowly in some katas. And ah cool, yeah also called Heian Yon in other circles.
> 
> And was it Naihanchi kata that you did? I recently learned that too briefly, love that one...



Hmm. Our school spelled it “Naifanchi.”  There were two “ich” & “ni.”

In my kata list earlier I forgot to include Sanchin & Wankan Ich (presumably there are more Wankan ones but I only ever got up to 1st Dan so I’m not certain).

Ahhh. This Kata discussion really makes me miss karate and my old school. Taekwondo is fun but it there’s nothing like your first love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 25, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Hmm. Our school spelled it “Naifanchi.”  There were two “ich” & “ni.”
> 
> In my kata list earlier I forgot to include Sanchin & Wankan Ich (presumably there are more Wankan ones but I only ever got up to 1st Dan so I’m not certain).
> 
> ...


Ah cool! Ah I definitely recommend still practicing your other forms at home Michele, obviously there may be technique differences between karate and TKD, but it's so much fun working on your other stuff, great to keep that fire going there. I'm gonna be trying a TKD dojang out soon when they start back up, so it shall be interesting!


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 26, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Hmm. Our school spelled it “Naifanchi.”  There were two “ich” & “ni.”
> 
> In my kata list earlier I forgot to include Sanchin & Wankan Ich (presumably there are more Wankan ones but I only ever got up to 1st Dan so I’m not certain).
> 
> ...


Our Naihanchi poomse are in a straight line all in a horse stance. There are three of them.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 26, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Hmm. Our school spelled it “Naifanchi.”  There were two “ich” & “ni.”
> 
> In my kata list earlier I forgot to include Sanchin & Wankan Ich (presumably there are more Wankan ones but I only ever got up to 1st Dan so I’m not certain).
> 
> ...


Your original school was Okinawan, right?  Okinawan pronunciation is NaiFanchi, whereas Japanese is NaiHanchi (capitalized the H and F solely to make the visually stand out).   Same as SaiFa (Okinawan) and SaiHa (Japanese), Bassai (Japanese) and Passai (Okinawan), and several others.  From what I understand, Okinawa has a different dialect than mainland Japan.

The you get into ichi, ni, san, etc. vs shodan, nidan, sandan, etc., ie Pinan ichi vs Pinan shodan, Heian ichi vs Heian shodan, etc.  In actuality they’re the same kata, just different pronunciations and numbering systems.  Yes they have variation from school to school too, but for all intents and purposes they’re the same kata.

To muddy the waters even further, you have Funakoshi (Shotokan founder) who outright changed the names of kata to Japanese names to gain Japanese acceptance of them - Kusanku/Kushanku/another variation (allegedly a person’s name) to Kanku (to view the sky); Naihanchi/Naifanchi (person’s name) to Tekki (horse riding), etc.

And people wonder why it’s so hard to document the history of this stuff


----------



## Michele123 (Jun 26, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Our Naihanchi poomse are in a straight line all in a horse stance. There are three of them.



Sounds like the same kata. There may have been three in my school but if so, the third was learned after 1st Dan (the highest rank I earned there)


----------



## Michele123 (Jun 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Your original school was Okinawan, right?  Okinawan pronunciation is NaiFanchi, whereas Japanese is NaiHanchi (capitalized the H and F solely to make the visually stand out).   Same as SaiFa (Okinawan) and SaiHa (Japanese), Bassai (Japanese) and Passai (Okinawan), and several others.  From what I understand, Okinawa has a different dialect than mainland Japan.
> 
> The you get into ichi, ni, san, etc. vs shodan, nidan, sandan, etc., ie Pinan ichi vs Pinan shodan, Heian ichi vs Heian shodan, etc.  In actuality they’re the same kata, just different pronunciations and numbering systems.  Yes they have variation from school to school too, but for all intents and purposes they’re the same kata.
> 
> ...



Oooh!  This is helpful and explains a lot!  Based on what you have here, it seems like my school (yes, an Okinawan one) used a mix of Okinawan and mainland Japanese terms. I remember Funakoshi from our history lessons but didn’t ever come across the language issue before. That’s very interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 27, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Sounds like the same kata. There may have been three in my school but if so, the third was learned after 1st Dan (the highest rank I earned there)


They build off of each other, using much of the same moves and sequences. Not a very strong tourney form by themselves but I used to combine Naihanchi 1 and Koryo  at non sanctioned tourneys and it worked very well.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 29, 2018)

Hmmm the State titles for the all styles tournament is coming up in a few weeks... am unsure whether to compete..

Been looking forward to this all year (as last year I entered only the forms division as I was quite unwell, and was the only person in my division), but have been struggling a fair bit with pelvic pain stuff, and had quite a bad flareup today... ugggh.... uncertain as to if I should enter...


That's all :S


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hmmm the State titles for the all styles tournament is coming up in a few weeks... am unsure whether to compete..
> 
> Been looking forward to this all year (as last year I entered only the forms division as I was quite unwell, and was the only person in my division), but have been struggling a fair bit with pelvic pain stuff, and had quite a bad flareup today... ugggh.... uncertain as to if I should enter...
> 
> ...


There are not qualifying tourneys for your state titles? Hmmm


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 29, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> There are not qualifying tourneys for your state titles? Hmmm


Yep there certainly are, only if you place 1st, 2nd or 3rd in any of the 3 rounds throughout the year you qualify for the states (invitation only), post #37 I spoke of my last tourney


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hmmm the State titles for the all styles tournament is coming up in a few weeks... am unsure whether to compete..
> 
> Been looking forward to this all year (as last year I entered only the forms division as I was quite unwell, and was the only person in my division), but have been struggling a fair bit with pelvic pain stuff, and had quite a bad flareup today... ugggh.... uncertain as to if I should enter...
> 
> ...


A difficult predicament to be in.  Will you regret competing more that you’d regret not competing?  That sir, is the real question.  Only you know how painful it’ll be and how long it would sideline you if you compete.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 29, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> There are not qualifying tourneys for your state titles? Hmmm


Assuming there would be at least a final four you would have at least two matches. If you are like me, time is fleeting. Have you been training for this specific tourney? It is a physical vs. mental vs. how will I feel after the tourney battle. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 29, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> A difficult predicament to be in.  Will you regret competing more that you’d regret not competing?  That sir, is the real question.  Only you know how painful it’ll be and how long it would sideline you if you compete.



Ah... yeah great question . I think I'd be devastated if I couldn't compete. Not so much about the tournament, but just everything this condition has impacted.. it's really taken it's toll emotionally... I'd be more upset that this is another thing that I wasn't able to do.

I think I'd regret not competing moreso, so I think I may know my answer....  but will still play it by ear.



dvcochran said:


> Assuming there would be at least a final four you would have at least two matches. If you are like me, time is fleeting. Have you been training for this specific tourney? It is a physical vs. mental vs. how will I feel after the tourney battle. Let us know what you decide.



I've definitely been training much less for this one compared to the last one, sort of on purpose. I didn't want to push things too much, but I have done a little extra training when I'm well enough to.

It definitely is that sort of battle.. and yeah two or three matches (which are something like 1.5-2 minutes each) honestly wouldn't be too much to handle I don't think... probably more the nervousness which can tighten things up, but that being said, the last tourney I actually felt really great and not really nervous. It was like the experience I was getting with them over time helped to take down the seriousness of it.

Thanks heaps guys, that's really been helpful


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 5, 2018)

..... just entered my form .

Was such a battle deciding this haha. And yesterday during the day I even decided that no I wouldn't enter, it would be too much.

Then after teaching the kid's karate last night, one of the young girls inspired me to enter. She had had a really bad headache and later after coming back from sitting out really wanted to jump in the sparring we had them doing, and her face was just beaming with smiles while sparring, and even did two rounds. Really was a heartwarming moment, and after that I just said screw it I'm entering. Such a 180° flip haha!

This is the absolutely the least prep that I've done for my tournaments, but having trained in other styles has helped with some conditioning anyway. Considering how not well I've been I'm glad I didn't tack on too much tournament prep training as well...

But I'm certainly going to try and employ what I learned in my time in TKD recently .

I'm definitely going in this just for the experience and to be a part of the event. I think my placing in the events will be more indicative of what I've learned from previous tournaments and partly where I'm at in my training at the moment. Here's hoping there are actual other competitors in my division this year haha.

Rock 'n roll!


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 6, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> ..... just entered my form .
> 
> Was such a battle deciding this haha. And yesterday during the day I even decided that no I wouldn't enter, it would be too much.
> 
> ...


Of course your competition should have a lot to do with it. haha Best of luck and let us know how it goes. That is an inspiring story about the girl. I'm glad I am still moved by stories like that. The little things in life.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 6, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Of course your competition should have a lot to do with it. haha Best of luck and let us know how it goes. That is an inspiring story about the girl. I'm glad I am still moved by stories like that. The little things in life.


Thanks heaps man, yeah for sure it was so nice to see.

See how we go! [emoji109]


----------



## Buka (Sep 7, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> ..... just entered my form .
> 
> Was such a battle deciding this haha. And yesterday during the day I even decided that no I wouldn't enter, it would be too much.
> 
> ...



Go have fun, brother!


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 7, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> ..... just entered my form .
> 
> Was such a battle deciding this haha. And yesterday during the day I even decided that no I wouldn't enter, it would be too much.
> 
> ...


As my Aussie friends say... all the best, mate.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 7, 2018)

Cheers fellas


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 13, 2018)

Ugh....... have been pretty disgustingly sick with something nasty for the past week, and tournament is on Sunday... no idea if I'll be up for it or not, still feel horrible.

Haven't even been able to train this week at all, or even move much. And in fact this is probably the least prep that I've ever done for a tournament haha. But the aim is to enter solely to enjoy it, and hopefully learn something new. Am just going to let my body do what it already knows and to trust it, rather than overthink too much.

In good news my pelvic stuff has settled right down and been really good the last week  (after some more good ol dry needling). Just trying to let this cold run out...


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

Jacob has a Tournament Saturday, but.....tonight in the junior high basketball game, he took a nasty fall and we are pretty sure he separated his shoulder.  Taking him to doctor first thing in the morning.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 14, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Jacob has a Tournament Saturday, but.....tonight in the junior high basketball game, he took a nasty fall and we are pretty sure he separated his shoulder.  Taking him to doctor first thing in the morning.


Ah crap! Hope he's alright mate that's no good... all the best, and hope it's not too bad


----------



## Michele123 (Sep 15, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ugh....... have been pretty disgustingly sick with something nasty for the past week, and tournament is on Sunday... no idea if I'll be up for it or not, still feel horrible.
> 
> Haven't even been able to train this week at all, or even move much. And in fact this is probably the least prep that I've ever done for a tournament haha. But the aim is to enter solely to enjoy it, and hopefully learn something new. Am just going to let my body do what it already knows and to trust it, rather than overthink too much.
> 
> In good news my pelvic stuff has settled right down and been really good the last week  (after some more good ol dry needling). Just trying to let this cold run out...



How are you feeling today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 15, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> How are you feeling today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am feeling relatively good actually! Definitely alot better, the cold has mostly gone, but still quite a persisting, irritating cough... but I should be fine for today. Kind of you to ask 

Morning of the tournament... let's do this...


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 15, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah crap! Hope he's alright mate that's no good... all the best, and hope it's not too bad


I hate to hear that. I hope it is only a bad strain and recovery time will be minimal. It is much easier to work through the pain when you are very young. But is may still lead to problems down the road so make him hold the line on the rehab. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 16, 2018)

......................... WELL!!!!!


Tournament was today, and it went... so well .

Am tearing up just writing this.. but yeah  won 2nd place silver in kata/forms, and 1st place gold in point sparring.

Am absolutely over the moon, and still can't believe it.

It was a long day.. I was feeling a bit yuck still and coughing a bit, but much better than during the week. Had to wait until about 12:30pm or 1pm for my division. For some reason I was quite nervous this time.. had so much nervous energy and just could not relax. Don't know why! Maybe because I wasn't really well enough to be able to train properly for this one, and was sick for the whole week so perhaps felt unprepared..

------->


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 16, 2018)

Forms:

3 people in the forms division, the two others were in the earlier round this year. I was up first and performed Pinan Go (5), and it went pretty well. Didn't get as much hip snap/rotation as I would have like, felt a bit tense, and in the jump I didn't really lift the knees up like I usually do, but all in all I was pretty happy with it. The 1st kyu was back for this one too hehe and he did Sepai (a Dan level kata again like last time), and did it well, so I won 2nd place which was great. Hard to match or do better than a black belt kata (depending on how well they know and perform it of course) so it was a tough ask, but I'm happy with how I performed.

(Got vids of everything too!)


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 16, 2018)

Point Sparring:

Then came point sparring, 5 competitors. First match was with the fellow I faced in the other round this year! The kicker! I was determined to not get caught by them again, and really tried to do what I could, even if it meant just simply backtracking to avoid them, but I also tried to just kick first as I could see when he was gonna launch. It seemed to work and I won 4-2!

1st fight-











Was pretty gassed after it, and could feel fatigue from being mostly immobile all week, and it's been awhile since I've done proper consistent sparring too, so I felt out of practice a little.. but nevertheless I got the victory, and after it I remember thinking... "... hey... maybe I can actually get this..."

Second match was the final... and it was actually against the fellow I lost to in the 1st place match last year in round 2.... such a bizarre coincidence all these... I knew he was a bit taller than me, and usually a much more rooted and grounded fighter (waiting and counter-attacking type) so I really had to rely on my speed, footwork and try and fake a few. You could see as I was scoring points just how frustrated he was getting and how he really ramped up the aggressiveness to try and regain points. I wasn't 100% happy with how I fought at times, and it felt like I was flinching a bit much and in reactive mode, just didn't know how to handle the sudden change in aggression. Reeeeeally didn't like how I spun around a couple of times... that's really not like me, but yeah, all happened so fast, and I was just trying to adapt as fast as I could to the change in circumstance.

But I scored 2 good head kicks and others, I think because I figured he was charging in so damn fast he wasn't expecting them, nor even focusing overly on defense. Originally I wasn't going to throw any head kicks as I wasn't sure if I could get my leg up that high haha but I managed .

Second fight-






Final score was 6-3, and I think you can see at the end of the match as I glanced at the score that I started tearing up haha...

Seriously after the match I had a fair cry... just was so emotional and I just didn't expect to win it. It meant so much to not only win, but all the **** that I'd gone through the past year and especially the last few months and how freakin hard they were, to get this was just... can't even describe. No one there watching knew the journey leading to that, but could see it after and how much it meant to me to not only be able to compete, but to become State Champion is ridiculous, and nice that I could really trust where I was at.

The fact that I'd grown and learnt how to beat those two fellows was also really cool!

And also a cool side note, the head referee and the one who awarded me the medal is the instructor I'm currently training under as part of my trial! Felt really honored to receive it from him!

Am so darn glad I decided to enter it... still really emotional and raw at the moment. What a day...

Thanks for listening


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 16, 2018)

Ah yes, and throughout the matches I copped a few hits:

- I rolled my ankle in the first match (wasn't sure if I could do my second match as it was fair painful, but i pushed through, hurts quite a bit now though!)
- Got punched in the jaw/face a couple of times
-Kicked in the ribs

And at some stage my lip was bleeding haha. Noncontact ain't always so noncontact .


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 16, 2018)

Fun pics, what's with that veeeiiin... hehe


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 16, 2018)

As Col. Hannibal from The A-Team always said at the end of each episode.. 

“I love it when a plan comes together.”


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 16, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 16, 2018)

Good job. Glad it went well.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 16, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Forms:
> 
> 3 people in the forms division, the two others were in the earlier round this year. I was up first and performed Pinan Go (5), and it went pretty well. Didn't get as much hip snap/rotation as I would have like, felt a bit tense, and in the jump I didn't really lift the knees up like I usually do, but all in all I was pretty happy with it. The 1st kyu was back for this one too hehe and he did Sepai (a Dan level kata again like last time), and did it well, so I won 2nd place which was great. Hard to match or do better than a black belt kata (depending on how well they know and perform it of course) so it was a tough ask, but I'm happy with how I performed.
> 
> (Got vids of everything too!)


I see you took my Pinan 5 advice. 

I’ve got a few pointers if you’re going to do it again in competition, or just in general, but I’m off to bed now.  Let me know if you want any advice.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks so much guys! Am still in shock and can't believe it turned out like that, especially when I was simply wanting to enjoy myself and just be a part of it. Still feeling the emotions of the day...





JR 137 said:


> I see you took my Pinan 5 advice.
> 
> I’ve got a few pointers if you’re going to do it again in competition, or just in general, but I’m off to bed now.  Let me know if you want any advice.


Thanks bro appreciate that very much. Am always up for pointers! Next comp would be next year (unless I attend the nationals in December...), but yeah it is probably one of the freshest katas I've learned so will for sure will let ya know. You thinking of doing Pinan Go for your tournament or Saifa/Seiunchin?


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2018)

*Simon!* Rock on, dude.

Not a bad day, I'd say. Congrats, my brother, you worked for it. Bask, bro. Seriously, you earned it.
And then...you know, back to f'n work.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 17, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks so much guys! Am still in shock and can't believe it turned out like that, especially when I was simply wanting to enjoy myself and just be a part of it. Still feeling the emotions of the day...Thanks bro appreciate that very much. Am always up for pointers! Next comp would be next year (unless I attend the nationals in December...), but yeah it is probably one of the freshest katas I've learned so will for sure will let ya know. You thinking of doing Pinan Go for your tournament or Saifa/Seiunchin?


My only options are Pinan 5, Tsuki-No, and Seido 4. Rules state I can only do kata within my current rank (or one lower if I just promoted). Saiha is one rank above, Seiunchin is two above. Not a bad rule in the whole grand scheme of things.

I’ve been working on Tsuki-No, but will most likely do Pinan 5 as it may score higher and I’m far more confident with it as I learned that one quite a few years ago vs Tsuki-No which I learned about 2 months ago.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 17, 2018)

Buka said:


> *Simon!* Rock on, dude.
> 
> Not a bad day, I'd say. Congrats, my brother, you worked for it. Bask, bro. Seriously, you earned it.
> And then...you know, back to f'n work.



Thanks so much, means alot! You always have such a kindhearted way with words, I will cherish it as it meant so much more than a medal.

Hahaha yep, was definitely feeling sore all over today and my rolled ankle is swollen like a ball, but still trained at the dojo tonight, hard session too XD


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 17, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My only options are Pinan 5, Tsuki-No, and Seido 4. Rules state I can only do kata within my current rank (or one lower if I just promoted). Saiha is one rank above, Seiunchin is two above. Not a bad rule in the whole grand scheme of things.
> 
> I’ve been working on Tsuki-No, but will most likely do Pinan 5 as it may score higher and I’m far more confident with it as I learned that one quite a few years ago vs Tsuki-No which I learned about 2 months ago.


Ah yep fair enough, makes sense to be honest!


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 17, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah yep fair enough, makes sense to be honest!


I like Tsuki-No better. I guess just the way it feels.  I feel like I can punch through walls doing that one 

Last week was the first time I’ve done it without a count and facing a different direction in the dojo. We were taking turns doing them in front of each other, acting like judges by scoring and then critiquing. I lost where I was in the kata twice. I recovered pretty quickly, but it was still obvious. When I was done, they looked at me funny, like “are you sure you want to do that one?” I told them it was my first time doing it like that, and then they were like “that was great if that’s the first time you’ve done that.”  Everything was how it should be, but I just stopped and had to think where I was twice. If that happens at the tournament, I’ll get buried in scoring.

When I walked up to those guys in class, I didn’t even know which one I was going to do. They looked at me like I forgot the name of the kata, then in my head I said “F it, I’ll try Tsuki-No.”

Seido 4 is a no way, no how for me. Too many high roundhouse kicks to even try doing that one in tournament.  I only found one video of it online, and the guy doing it doesn’t do it any justice at all. It’s not a tournament video though.

I really want to do Tsuki-No, as I like it more, but I’ll probably score higher with Pinan 5. Going to steady heavily training both in the next few week. Tournament is October 20th.

Edit: I forgot about tips for you. Just ran out of time; I’ll get to it this afternoon.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 17, 2018)

Time for a breakdown of your Pinan 5...

Look before you turn. Make it a strong and obvious head turn. During the opening few moves, your head turned with your body rather than looking before turning. You corrected it after you got to the middle of the embussen. That strong turn of the head when done right just adds an element of power somehow that I can’t explain.

Slightly pause between the block and punch in the beginning (on both sides). It kind of looks like your punch started before your block ended, and you never stopped the block itself. A very slight pause shows off the power of the block and the punch. Add power rather than speed here.

The gedan juji uke at about :37 - bring both hands high and tight right next your ear, then drive them down hard. Like a punch. I like how you went right into the jodan juji uke right afterwards like it was the same count; I’ve got to incorporate that into mine 

The crescent kick-elbow-backfist combo around :50 - I’m not sure if you intentionally paused between the elbow and backfist or you kinda lost where you were. That should be a smoother transition. We do it as one complete count; not sure about you.

The landing after the jump - keep your back straight. There will be some rounding of the shoulders, as you’re doing a low area block, but your low back should be straight.  That’s something Kaicho pointed out to me when I did that kata during his class. It’s a kake daschi/hook stance that you’re landing into, only significantly deeper, if that helps drive the point home. 

At about 1:05, when you came up from kiba daschi into musubi dachi: you didn’t come all the way up into the musubi dachi stance; your knees were still bent before you went into the next count.  Come all the way up, pause, then go into the next count. 

When you naore: keep looking where you were looking right before the naore. Don’t move your head until you’re almost done, then look forward.  Nit picky, I know, but it’s one of those things I hear constantly in the dojo.

At about :54 in: you did the move correctly, and it’s pretty standard across most styles. The way I was taught it looks much prettier IMO, which is good in tournaments - rather than raise up and bringing the hand straight up as you turn, stay in kake daschi, look up and punch up (while keeping the other hand where you had it on the arm).  After the punch upward, slowly rise up into stance, look and turn.  Not sure if that’s really clear though.  Basically, stay in the kake daschi, punch upwards rather than a slow hand raise, then do exactly what you did while holding your arms where they are.

I’m going to try to get someone to record me doing the kata tomorrow night at the dojo for a sort of reference, especially the last part I mentioned.  I don’t know if I’ll be able to Youtube it (I’ve never done that), but I’d imagine I could email it to you somehow.  Please don’t take that as I’M the reference for anything   I can critique far better than I can actually do.

Overall your kata was quite good IMO.  I would’ve scored it pretty high   The things I’m suggesting are minor tweaks that could help you add some points here and there.  Reading it over, it seems like I’m tearing your kata apart; not at all.  I’m just relaying stuff I’ve been told and have seen classmates get told.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I like Tsuki-No better. I guess just the way it feels.  I feel like I can punch through walls doing that one
> 
> Last week was the first time I’ve done it without a count and facing a different direction in the dojo. We were taking turns doing them in front of each other, acting like judges by scoring and then critiquing. I lost where I was in the kata twice. I recovered pretty quickly, but it was still obvious. When I was done, they looked at me funny, like “are you sure you want to do that one?” I told them it was my first time doing it like that, and then they were like “that was great if that’s the first time you’ve done that.”  Everything was how it should be, but I just stopped and had to think where I was twice. If that happens at the tournament, I’ll get buried in scoring.
> 
> ...



Ah nice! Yep I feel exactly the same while doing Tsuki no kata 

And there's nothing like doing a kata being watched by others and facing a different direction to screw things up hehe. It is a really fun kata to perform but yeah gotta go with what might work best, but what feels good to you too.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh wow, thank you so much for all that advice, that's really generous of you and super helpful! Now watching my kata back with your words in mind I can absolutely see all those things which I didn't spot before, and I know some actions I did were on purpose but definitely sacrificed something else in the process. But some I just completely didn't even realise I was doing too!



JR 137 said:


> Look before you turn. Make it a strong and obvious head turn. During the opening few moves, your head turned with your body rather than looking before turning. You corrected it after you got to the middle of the embussen. That strong turn of the head when done right just adds an element of power somehow that I can’t explain.



Haha you know what, that is so strange that I didn't do the head turns, something I remember working on with Pinan Yon, but I totally see what you mean.



JR 137 said:


> Slightly pause between the block and punch in the beginning (on both sides). It kind of looks like your punch started before your block ended, and you never stopped the block itself. A very slight pause shows off the power of the block and the punch. Add power rather than speed here.



Ahhh I see... I think I did do this on purpose in a way to really show a flow between block and punch, thinking it demonstrated more speed and hip rotation, but I see what you mean, it was maybe too blurred for sure. Was trying to make it really snappy and explosive, but sacrificed that for it.



JR 137 said:


> The gedan juji uke at about :37 - bring both hands high and tight right next your ear, then drive them down hard. Like a punch. I like how you went right into the jodan juji uke right afterwards like it was the same count; I’ve got to incorporate that into mine



Ah yep, I could driven it down more rather than go through the motions, I think I was really focused on that jodan juji uke after it so just flowed them a bit much. But yeah I love moving from one into the other like that 



JR 137 said:


> The crescent kick-elbow-backfist combo around :50 - I’m not sure if you intentionally paused between the elbow and backfist or you kinda lost where you were. That should be a smoother transition. We do it as one complete count; not sure about you.



Ah yep I intentionally paused in kiba dachi as that's how we were taught it in Kyokushin. I have seen the Seido version and others and I've seen that smoother transition, I might try that version and see how it feels.



JR 137 said:


> The landing after the jump - keep your back straight. There will be some rounding of the shoulders, as you’re doing a low area block, but your low back should be straight.  That’s something Kaicho pointed out to me when I did that kata during his class. It’s a kake daschi/hook stance that you’re landing into, only significantly deeper, if that helps drive the point home.



Ah yeah I definitely rounded a bit haha, duly noted!



JR 137 said:


> At about 1:05, when you came up from kiba daschi into musubi dachi: you didn’t come all the way up into the musubi dachi stance; your knees were still bent before you went into the next count.  Come all the way up, pause, then go into the next count.



Ah yeah am not sure why I did that, for some reason I thought we keep the knees bent when going into musubi dachi, makes sense to come up in proper stance though.



JR 137 said:


> When you naore: keep looking where you were looking right before the naore. Don’t move your head until you’re almost done, then look forward.  Nit picky, I know, but it’s one of those things I hear constantly in the dojo



Ah yep fair enough!



JR 137 said:


> At about :54 in: you did the move correctly, and it’s pretty standard across most styles. The way I was taught it looks much prettier IMO, which is good in tournaments - rather than raise up and bringing the hand straight up as you turn, stay in kake daschi, look up and punch up (while keeping the other hand where you had it on the arm).  After the punch upward, slowly rise up into stance, look and turn.  Not sure if that’s really clear though.  Basically, stay in the kake daschi, punch upwards rather than a slow hand raise, then do exactly what you did while holding your arms where they are.



Ahhh I see, I do like the way you describe. Again we were taught the other way, but that would look better I think, will practice that for sure.



JR 137 said:


> I’m going to try to get someone to record me doing the kata tomorrow night at the dojo for a sort of reference, especially the last part I mentioned.  I don’t know if I’ll be able to Youtube it (I’ve never done that), but I’d imagine I could email it to you somehow.  Please don’t take that as I’M the reference for anything   I can critique far better than I can actually do.



That would be really cool, only if you wanted to! Nah i truly appreciate your advice, it definitely helped me to look deeper at it, and alot of that stuff I couldn't even see when looking at it!




JR 137 said:


> Overall your kata was quite good IMO.  I would’ve scored it pretty high   The things I’m suggesting are minor tweaks that could help you add some points here and there.  Reading it over, it seems like I’m tearing your kata apart; not at all.  I’m just relaying stuff I’ve been told and have seen classmates get told.



Thanks so much mate, domo arigato gosaimasu


----------



## pdg (Sep 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> The landing after the jump - keep your back straight. There will be some rounding of the shoulders, as you’re doing a low area block, but your low back should be straight. That’s something Kaicho pointed out to me when I did that kata during his class. It’s a kake daschi/hook stance that you’re landing into, only significantly deeper, if that helps drive the point home.



Might not be relevant given different style, but hey...

With that move (using my terminology - jump, land in X stance performing low section X fist pressing block) the feet are closer together, the back is straight and the block is about groin height. The 'external' height is controlled by the amount of bend in the legs.

What I found helped most with getting the position was to keep my shoulders rotated back and to keep eye contact with the fabled imaginary opponent.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> Might not be relevant given different style, but hey...
> 
> With that move (using my terminology - jump, land in X stance performing low section X fist pressing block) the feet are closer together, the back is straight and the block is about groin height. The 'external' height is controlled by the amount of bend in the legs.
> 
> What I found helped most with getting the position was to keep my shoulders rotated back and to keep eye contact with the fabled imaginary opponent.


I’m pretty sure we’re on the same page here.  I did the kata during a class I took with the founder of our organization (“Kaicho” aka Tadashi Nakamura).  He told me (in a heavy accent  ) “JR back straight” I straightened out completely, then he said “not that straight” so I rounded my shoulders a little, and I got “just like that.”

Stylistic differences, but in the grand scheme of things, they’re slight differences.

And I’m not sure if you meant it during the jump, but to make it seem like you jumped higher, bend the knees more during the jump.

If you meant on the landing, absolutely. The block gets lower by bending the knees more rather than bending at the waist.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> Might not be relevant given different style, but hey...
> 
> With that move (using my terminology - jump, land in X stance performing low section X fist pressing block) the feet are closer together, the back is straight and the block is about groin height. The 'external' height is controlled by the amount of bend in the legs.
> 
> What I found helped most with getting the position was to keep my shoulders rotated back and to keep eye contact with the fabled imaginary opponent.



Ah yep makes sense, cheers for that. I think I was bending more at the waist/back than hips/knees


----------



## pdg (Sep 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> If you meant on the landing, absolutely. The block gets lower by bending the knees more rather than bending at the waist.





_Simon_ said:


> Ah yep makes sense, cheers for that. I think I was bending more at the waist/back than hips/knees



Yeah, posture on/after landing (for the Kodak moment) is back straight, nigh on upright - knees bent to control height of the block.

To get as close to the floor as in that video, I'd be almost sat on my heels


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 18, 2018)

@_Simon_
I was going to try to have someone video my kata for my personal use. I figured I’d share it with you somehow if you’re interested in seeing what I was talking about during that turn right before the jump.  Once I get it, I’ll let you know.

I’ll try to get Tsuki-No recorded too. Just to compare where I’m at and which basket to put all my eggs into. I’ll share that one with you too, if you’d like.

And feel free to advise corrections. The more eyes on the kata, the better. 

Edit: I’m glad you took my critique the right way, not that I thought you wouldn’t. Too many people take that stuff personally.


----------



## Michele123 (Sep 18, 2018)

Congratulations!  That is quite an accomplishment!  Did you share with the little girl who inspired you what all she inspired you to do?

I loved watching your kata. It was similar in many ways to Pinan Godan from my old karate school. The jump was always my favorite part. Watching you makes me miss karate. I’m enjoying Taekwondo but still...

Anyhow, amazing job!  I wish I had been able to get back on the forum earlier to deliver a more timely congratulations but life with small kids got in the way.  Hopefully you know I’m still excited for you. I love that you share videos. It’s so fun to watch the live action. 

So what are your training and tournament plans now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> @_Simon_
> I was going to try to have someone video my kata for my personal use. I figured I’d share it with you somehow if you’re interested in seeing what I was talking about during that turn right before the jump.  Once I get it, I’ll let you know.
> 
> I’ll try to get Tsuki-No recorded too. Just to compare where I’m at and which basket to put all my eggs into. I’ll share that one with you too, if you’d like.
> ...



Osu thanks mate, yeah would love to see Tsuki No as well! I had to do that for my 4th Kyu grading, I love all the different ways it generates power in punches, and far out how it works on stance transitions..

And nah I couldn't imagine taking that the wrong way, it was incredibly helpful!


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 18, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Congratulations!  That is quite an accomplishment!  Did you share with the little girl who inspired you what all she inspired you to do?
> 
> I loved watching your kata. It was similar in many ways to Pinan Godan from my old karate school. The jump was always my favorite part. Watching you makes me miss karate. I’m enjoying Taekwondo but still...
> 
> ...



Naww thanks so much Michele that means alot . No I haven't let her know yet, have got kid's karate tonight so I may then.

Ah yeah I know the feeling of missing karate, I'm in a similar boat with not knowing where to go, wanting to stay in karate but not finding anywhere that suits yet... also really enjoyed my short time in TKD but I feel so drawn to karate..

Yeah I think sharing videos is really nice and gives more of an idea of who we are on the forum, and builds more connection. I'd love if more people posted vids, it is a little daunting and vulnerable, but if we've got nothing to lose or hide then it can be a nice support thing. But to each their own anyways.

Plans at the moment probably rest up tournament-wise the rest of this year. The National titles for this tournament are this December, but I may not compete. It's all the way at the other end of Aus (which would be so darn fun to travel that far to compete, but money's a bit tight), and I'm not sure work-wise where I will be.

Training-wise I'm still in my trialling out period, have a week and a half left at this karate dojo I'm currently trying out, then will try something else to see if it clicks with me. Haven't felt my heart really jump out in the current dojo so the search continues...

Appreciate your kind words, still in shock haha


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Naww thanks so much Michele that means alot . No I haven't let her know yet, have got kid's karate tonight so I may then.
> 
> Ah yeah I know the feeling of missing karate, I'm in a similar boat with not knowing where to go, wanting to stay in karate but not finding anywhere that suits yet... also really enjoyed my short time in TKD but I feel so drawn to karate..
> 
> ...



I think the videos are nice as well. Simon, did you put them on youtube yourself? Is that difficult to do?
Somebody was supposed to come up my buddy's place, film us so I could show a student back home something, but alas, he never did.

I'd love to put some stuff up. So I could show you guys what Elderly American Karate looks like. Probably wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## pdg (Sep 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Is that difficult to do?



Nah, it's simple.

Seriously.

The other day, my 6yo daughter said "will you watch my video on YouTube?" and the wife and I were like "yeah, alright" - totally humouring her.

Ok, 5 videos posted 

We've since had a little chat


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2018)

pdg said:


> Nah, it's simple.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



Your six year old put them on youtube? For real?


----------



## pdg (Sep 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Your six year old put them on youtube? For real?



Yep.

One of them was kind of our fault, she'd written a song, but was apparently too shy to sing it in front of us - so the suggestion was made for her to video it on her tablet to show us.

So she did, then posted it to youtube.

Along with a demonstration of how to do press-ups and sit-ups, and a few vlog type vids.

Kids today eh?



To be serious though, the posting is easy - the difficult bit is editing and quality.


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2018)

pdg said:


> Yep.
> 
> One of them was kind of our fault, she'd written a song, but was apparently too shy to sing it in front of us - so the suggestion was made for her to video it on her tablet to show us.
> 
> ...



That's awesome! Good for her.

Editing....can that be done one a laptop? Is some kind of special thing needed?


----------



## pdg (Sep 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> That's awesome! Good for her.
> 
> Editing....can that be done one a laptop? Is some kind of special thing needed?



I've done a few videos in the past (entirely unrelated to MA, but since closed that account) and did the editing on an old netbook running xp. Some of it was painfully slow, but it did it.

The better and faster the computer the faster the process will go, which makes it somewhat easier in a way - but technically you can take, edit and post videos straight from a smartphone.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> I think the videos are nice as well. Simon, did you put them on youtube yourself? Is that difficult to do?
> Somebody was supposed to come up my buddy's place, film us so I could show a student back home something, but alas, he never did.
> 
> I'd love to put some stuff up. So I could show you guys what Elderly American Karate looks like. Probably wouldn't be pretty.



Thanks Buka . Yeah I put them up myself. It's really super easy, you just create an account on YouTube (sign up), and you can pretty much start uploading. Mine were filmed from phone and I just uploaded them straight from my phone, really simple.

In terms of editing, have no idea about that! I once edited a vid of me lipsynching boyband songs and that was simple enough (yep, fun times XD ). There is some free video editing software available though I'm sure.

But ah man I'd looove to see vids you post for sure!


----------



## pdg (Sep 19, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah input them up myself. It's really super easy, you just create an account on YouTube (sign up), and you can pretty much start uploading. Mine were filmed from phone and I just uploaded them straight from my phone



Basically, if you can join a forum and post messages, you have the technical ability to post videos on YouTube.


There's loads of free video editing software - at least to start with I would imagine all you'd need to do is cut clips to length and join them, maybe add text titles/intros and possibly bung some (copyright free ) music over it.

That's the most basic functionality that absolutely any editing software will be easily capable of.

If you just want to shoot a clip and post it, there's probably no editing required anyway - I envisage something like @_Simon_  has done to be the format, so just get someone press record and stop at the right time and you're laughing.

Save the file, hit upload on YouTube, fill in the details page and hit publish when it's finished loading.


----------



## Michele123 (Sep 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> I'd love to put some stuff up. So I could show you guys what Elderly American Karate looks like. Probably wouldn't be pretty.



Actually, it’s really difficult and takes lot of skill. If you pay for my plane ticket I’ll come out and film you 

(Just to be clear, I’m joking. It’s pretty simple if you have a smartphone or something else that can record digital video.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 19, 2018)

@CB Jones knows a thing or two about video editing, his vids are really cool, so hit him up for tips y'all!


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 19, 2018)

I use Cyberlink Power Director software for editing that I purchased.

I started out using Windows Movie Maker.

But really if you aren't going to overlay sound or music and not add any effects (slow motion, zoom, etc...) you can just upload the video directly to youtube.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 12, 2018)

@_Simon_
I saw a great picture online, so I figured I’d share it here with you.





I don’t think it’s an actual Dolph Lundgren quote, but it’s still a great quote. And Lundgren is the real deal, so it’s all good.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 12, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> @_Simon_
> I saw a great picture online, so I figured I’d share it here with you.
> View attachment 21820
> 
> I don’t think it’s an actual Dolph Lundgren quote, but it’s still a great quote. And Lundgren is the real deal, so it’s all good.



Ah thanks so much for sharing, love it, it speaks volumes to me. Love the pic too, karate and the beach just fit. And Lundgren too, whatta bloke .


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 12, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah thanks so much for sharing, love it, it speaks volumes to me. Love the pic too, karate and the beach just fit. And Lundgren too, whatta bloke .


My three favorite things that prove Lundgren’s a badass...

1. He won the European Kyokushin open as a green belt. He had to borrow his friend’s brown belt and pretend he was a brown belt to compete.

2. A few people broke into his house and tied up his wife and kids in a robbery attempt. When they saw him in family pictures on the wall and realized it was his house they were robbing, they fled.

3. During filming or rehearsals for Rocky IV, Stallone wanted Lundgren to actually hit him. Lundgren hit him in the chest and put him in ICU for a few days. I think it was swelling around his heart.

Yeah, he’s as legit as they come. He’s not a Hollywood guy who went karate; he’s a Kyokushin guy who wound up getting into acting.

Edit: For those that don’t know much about the Kyokushin open tournaments, there’s no rank nor weight classes. So he was beating guys at 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc. dan ranks. Green belt is around 4th kyu. This was a while before he was “Ivan Drago,” so that fear and awe of Drago didn’t play any part in it. He was just another guy, albeit a jacked and badass guy


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 13, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My three favorite things that prove Lundgren’s a badass...
> 
> 1. He won the European Kyokushin open as a green belt. He had to borrow his friend’s brown belt and pretend he was a brown belt to compete.
> 
> ...



Wow, I did not know any of those 3 things!! Truly a badass he was and is...! 

I think he's still training in Kyokushin, not 100% sure, but these look like semi-recent photos below...

And here is a quote from him hehe:

"Dolph tries to sum up what martial arts have meant to him: “Karate has been so important to me, it is almost impossible to imagine myself and my life without it. Every time I’ve strayed away from the martial arts, I’ve somehow lost part of myself.”
“It was through martial arts that I confronted my insecurities, gained inner strength, broke through my own self-fabricated barriers and came into my own as a man. Karate and physical training has definitely become part of my life forever.”
“More importantly, I believe the martial arts made me — and still makes me –a better person.”"


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 13, 2018)

And speaking of karate and beaches... my old branch had their yearly branch camp, and every single one I'd been to, the beach training on the last day was ALWAYS cancelled due to bad weather, and the one year I didn't go, this year, they had beach training. Uuuuuugh haha I love it so much and haven't done it in ages.. and also got a bit emotional seeing the photos, missing the dojo and especially missing the camps...

Here's a pic from the camp which is seriously one of my favourite pics...


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 13, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> And speaking of karate and beaches... my old branch had their yearly branch camp, and every single one I'd been to, the beach training on the last day was ALWAYS cancelled due to bad weather, and the one year I didn't go, this year, they had beach training. Uuuuuugh haha I love it so much and haven't done it in ages.. and also got a bit emotional seeing the photos, missing the dojo and especially missing the camps...
> 
> Here's a pic from the camp which is seriously one of my favourite pics...


I’ve read he’s kind of on and off with his formal training due to his schedule, but he still finds ways to train practically every day.

He’s currently in Shinkyokushin, which is Kenji Midori’s Kyokushin group.

Awesome beach training pic! We have our’s every around every 1st Sunday in August or the last Sunday of July (can’t remember which). Our summer and your summer are opposite 

This year’s beach training was a big event, as we celebrated our dojo’s 30th anniversary. We had a lot of out of town guests, including Kaicho and Hanshi Charles Martin. Those two didn’t train with us, but they made it in time for the after-training BBQ. We put on a small demo, and several of us broke 3 boards each as part of it. We wanted to keep it short and simple, so everyone only broke 3 rather than doing anything crazy. Breaking 3 boards seemed really easy, until I had Kaicho and Hanshi Charles sitting literally less than 10 feet in front of me watching me. It took an extra second or two to focus and block them out of my mind.

We have ours at a lake because we’re about 3 hours away from the nearest ocean beach. Here’s a pic from one a few years back. I’m getting punched in the stomach, but it’s all good...




Edit: We do our beach training the week before Honbu does theirs. I haven’t been able to go to theirs, but a few people from our dojo go. They’re in the ocean. And there’s obviously quite a lot more people.


----------



## Buka (Oct 13, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> And speaking of karate and beaches... my old branch had their yearly branch camp, and every single one I'd been to, the beach training on the last day was ALWAYS cancelled due to bad weather, and the one year I didn't go, this year, they had beach training. Uuuuuugh haha I love it so much and haven't done it in ages.. and also got a bit emotional seeing the photos, missing the dojo and especially missing the camps...
> 
> Here's a pic from the camp which is seriously one of my favourite pics...



I'd love to meet Dolph Lundgren, I'm a big fan. Dude has a masters degree in Chemical Engineering, too. That always blew my mind.

Simon, I've been to many beach workouts over the years, took a lot of pictures. But that's one seriously cool photo.


----------



## Michele123 (Oct 13, 2018)

LOVE the beach photo!

In my old style, since we were an ocean town, our summer classes were always held on the sandy beach. It was much more comfortable than the gym which had no AC!

I miss those workouts a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 13, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I’ve read he’s kind of on and off with his formal training due to his schedule, but he still finds ways to train practically every day.
> 
> He’s currently in Shinkyokushin, which is Kenji Midori’s Kyokushin group.
> 
> ...



Ah yep the logo looked like Shinkyokushin.

Awesome, love it. There's something really cleansing having a hard session in water, without getting too wishy-washy (pun very much intended! XD).

Yep that would've been daunting breaking directly in front of Kaicho and Hanshi Charles! But so cool that they rock up though!


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 13, 2018)

Buka said:


> I'd love to meet Dolph Lundgren, I'm a big fan. Dude has a masters degree in Chemical Engineering, too. That always blew my mind.
> 
> Simon, I've been to many beach workouts over the years, took a lot of pictures. But that's one seriously cool photo.



Didn't know that about Dolph either! A man of many secrets/not-so-secrets haha.

Yeah it's such a powerful photo... and in the front row are a 7th Dan (Branch Chief), 5th Dan and 4th Dan in Kyokushin (amongst many 2nd and 1st Dans), which is quite a special thing!


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 13, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> LOVE the beach photo!
> 
> In my old style, since we were an ocean town, our summer classes were always held on the sandy beach. It was much more comfortable than the gym which had no AC!
> 
> ...



That would have been incredible Michele.. what fun that would be to make it a constant thing!


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 13, 2018)

... okay this coming week or the next I'm gonna go do a beach training session haha. It's now the middle of spring, so starting to warm up, but all this talk has inspired me. And solo, which I've done before. I'm thinking just a strong kihon session, some moving basics and kumite combinations and footwork, and finish with kata (of course Sanchin and Tensho kata at LEAST waist high in water).

Have been meaning to for awhile.... just me and the great expanse of the ocean...

Also a good symbol for the start of a new chapter (throughout pretty much alot of aspects of my life at the moment...).


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 13, 2018)

Buka said:


> I'd love to meet Dolph Lundgren, I'm a big fan. Dude has a masters degree in Chemical Engineering, too. That always blew my mind.
> 
> Simon, I've been to many beach workouts over the years, took a lot of pictures. But that's one seriously cool photo.


I’m surprised you didn’t train with him at one point or another 

He trained at the Hollywood Kyokushin dojo back in the 80s. One of the guys at my dojo trained there while he was in the Army. He trained along side Lundgren a handful of times, but never had the honor of sparring with him. He claims it’s a mixed blessing - on one hand he’d have been able to say he sparred with him, on the other hand, he’d have probably been man-handled by Ivan Drago. Kyokushin isn’t exactly tip-tap point fighting.

Edit: I think he said they weren’t allowed to spar at the Hollywood dojo due to clauses in the lease and insurance, so they had to rent another space once or twice a week to hold sparring sessions. Don’t hold me to that though.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 13, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Didn't know that about Dolph either! A man of many secrets/not-so-secrets haha.
> 
> Yeah it's such a powerful photo... and in the front row are a 7th Dan (Branch Chief), 5th Dan and 4th Dan in Kyokushin (amongst many 2nd and 1st Dans), which is quite a special thing!


Lundgren’s reportedly near genius level IQ. He was in some sort of chemical engineering program at MIT as well, but didn’t finish. I think that’s right about when was becoming famous. If you don’t know MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology), it’s the second most difficult school overall in the world to get into, and the most difficult science/technology school to get into.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 14, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Lundgren’s reportedly near genius level IQ. He was in some sort of chemical engineering program at MIT as well, but didn’t finish. I think that’s right about when was becoming famous. If you don’t know MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology), it’s the second most difficult school overall in the world to get into, and the most difficult science/technology school to get into.


Wow.... I have SUCH respect for that.. when someone insanely genetically gifted, talented or intelligent, yet they choose to go down a totally different path, one that they love and are meant to be doing. (Unless he wanted to get into chemical engineering and his parents pushed him into martial arts and acting XD ).


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 14, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Forms:
> 
> 3 people in the forms division, the two others were in the earlier round this year. I was up first and performed Pinan Go (5),...[/MEDIA]



That kata looked pretty darn precise to me.  See you're on the details for the future.  Practice will strengthen your movements.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 14, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Point Sparring:
> 
> Then came point sparring, 5 competitors. First match was with the fellow I faced in the other round this year! The kicker! I was determined to not get caught by them again, and really tried to do what I could, even if it meant just simply backtracking to avoid them, but I also tried to just kick first as I could see when he was gonna launch. It seemed to work and I won 4-2!
> 
> 1st fight-



Your opponent, that right he came over the top with, here's the whole reason for pressure testing.  Nice job on the competitor's part when you were both jammed up.

Your good technical form thought really shows in your kicks.  Carried the day.




_Simon_ said:


> Second fight-



We have the larger, aggressive type as the opponent.  Again, the whole benefit of pressure testing.  He was as successful bulldozing you as he was because of the inherent nature of point fighting.  Difficult to stop someone that out-sized in their tracks without going to 'excessive' contact.

How do you propose to address the flinching, constraints of the competition forum aside?  The aggressive opponent is always around.   They tend to fall back on it, like your man. 

Excellent presentation BTW.  Your extensive kata work shows.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 15, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> That kata looked pretty darn precise to me.  See you're on the details for the future.  Practice will strengthen your movements.


Thank you so much, yeah it felt good . I know some definite things I need to work on with that, but first time performing Pinan Go in tournament and also it being probably one of the newest katas I've learned, was stoked with how I went, and being very familiar with Pinan 1-4 really helped establish an understanding of 5.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 15, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Your opponent, that right he came over the top with, here's the whole reason for pressure testing.  Nice job on the competitor's part when you were both jammed up.
> 
> Your good technical form thought really shows in your kicks.  Carried the day.



Ah cheers! Yeah I probably worked on kicks the most out of everything. But having faced this fellow earlier in the year I had more of an idea of how to approach it.




ShotoNoob said:


> We have the larger, aggressive type as the opponent.  Again, the whole benefit of pressure testing.  He was as successful bulldozing you as he was because of the inherent nature of point fighting.  Difficult to stop someone that out-sized in their tracks without going to 'excessive' contact.
> 
> How do you propose to address the flinching, constraints of the competition forum aside?  The aggressive opponent is always around.   They tend to fall back on it, like your man.



Yeah I honestly didn't expect that approach from him. I've seen him fight before, and have fought him before, and he was always very rooted, waiting for the opponent to enter in and he was keen on counter-attacking. So when he was down in points I could sense his frustration, and he just barrelled in.

It really threw me, and as I'm currently in between styles at the moment (having only done minimal sparring this year) I was quite out of practice. Had to really just trust myself and rely on my training and where I was currently in skill level and movement. Was flinching out of complete surprise and expecting his other strategy. But I really want to address the flinching anyway. In all my years of Kyokushin sparring I learned to not flinch (there was PLENTY of pressure testing haha), although there aren't as many shots to the head so perhaps didn't get a great opportunity.

So not sure how I can address it currently hehe. Go up to someone in the street and ask them to take a swing? XD When I settle on a new style and commit to it will see how we go.



ShotoNoob said:


> Excellent presentation BTW.  Your extensive kata work shows.



Thank you so much, really appreciate that


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 15, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah I honestly didn't expect that approach from him. I've seen him fight before, and have fought him before, and he was always very rooted, waiting for the opponent to enter in and he was keen on counter-attacking. So when he was down in points I could sense his frustration, and he just barrelled in.



Wanted to get in a short bit on the 'unexpected.'  One of the benefits competitors have in MMA, and here where you saw a repeat competitor, is game planning based on past behaviors.  In a spontaneous self defense situation, we don't have the same luxury.  Moreover, people or competitors can be highly unpredictable, variable in their actions.

You realized his frustration caused him to alter his behavior.  Happens.  The desire to come out on top brings about or even forces a change.  Highlights the disadvantage of specifically game planning an opponent.

Tournaments can be criticized as unrealistic or not valuable because they are constrained by rules, or limit physical contact.  Withing those constraints, however, they bring to the fore of how to outfight the opponent, whatever he/she does or decides to do. The rules provide an environment where we are free to learn that, without grave consequences.

Would there be certain sections of your katas which perhaps might tactically address the aggressive attacker?

Incidentally the photos you posted of your school, portrayed a great outfit.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 15, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Wanted to get in a short bit on the 'unexpected.'  One of the benefits competitors have in MMA, and here where you saw a repeat competitor, is game planning based on past behaviors.  In a spontaneous self defense situation, we don't have the same luxury.  Moreover, people or competitors can be highly unpredictable, variable in their actions.
> 
> You realized his frustration caused him to alter his behavior.  Happens.  The desire to come out on top brings about or even forces a change.  Highlights the disadvantage of specifically game planning an opponent.
> 
> ...




Very well said. Whilst there are rules and limitations, it's still a great avenue to work on other skillsets, and also deal with the spontaneity of the opponent. And given I'm relatively new to tournament competing, I'm realising that I can't necessarily assume a fighter will stick to that habitual way of fighting. I just thought it was a legit strategy of watching the fighters very closely in all their other fights, seeing patterns, and thinking of ways I could work with/around that. I probably will still do that, but will need to work on being a bit more flexible. Which is hard to do in the explosive heat of battle! Haha

Hmm in terms of katas addressing it I'm not too sure, it may very well have to be a sparring drill thing to address it. That is unless I do partner-work with kata. But getting someone to purposely be really aggressive and barrel into me time and time again, and me working 'on the fly' to handle it would help. But do you mean mentally? I could certainly perform Tsuki No kata with that attitude hehe, which is symbolically about punching through barriers and being assertive.


And yeah it's a really strong karate branch, I do miss the guys .

I appreciate your comments by the way, it's really getting me to reflect about ways to improve in tournaments and in my karate in general.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 16, 2018)

Simon, you certainly were thinking all kind of thoughts regarding your kumite experience.  There was quite a bit to respond to.  Allow me to pick one point.



_Simon_ said:


> But do you mean mentally? I could certainly perform Tsuki No kata with that attitude hehe, which is symbolically about punching through barriers and being assertive.



The symbolic punching through barriers and on being assertive as lessons from the kata.  How did you learn or come to understand that lesson?

On the mental element, take a look at this condensed JKA tournament video.  I'm not advocating Shotokan or JKA styles per se, I like referring to JKA and Shotokan because they always put it out there so to speak.  See the video.
*JKA World Championships University of Limerick*
3,077 views







I Love Limerick
Published on Aug 21, 2017
I'll pick out certain time stamps where I think important karate dynamics on one display.  Tell me what you see.

Time = 0:09.  Two female black-belt competitors vigorously collide.  Hard to tell whose strike lands 1st.  The Swiss though is really in there with power.  How would she fare against an aggressive opponent?
Time =0:17 The striking opponent on the left has rocketed his punch into the opponent's face much like your black-belt did.  The defender, how does he fare on that punch zooming in? The defender's hands? Is there work to do there?
Time = 0:19-0:20.  Team female kata by those darn Japanese.  How many motions do they perform within a second?  Compared to tournament fighting, how precise are the techniques?  Are they just marching like mindless robots, or is their a very high level of intent & self control over their physical moment? Would this prepare one for an aggressor / or just looking pretty?

Time = 0:23.  That's you kicking the opponent in next year's tourney.  His form is strong, accurate and precise. Again would he be effective against the barrel-inner...?
Time = 0:30. Striking competitor makes lunge in forward stance against side defending opponent.  Is this structure represented in kata?
Time = 0:30. Split second later (same second) black-belt female competitors collide. Look at the intensity of the expression on their faces.  Are they committed spiritually or just taking it easy?  What kind of energy do they convey in their demeanor?  What happened we'll never know 'cause it all took place within a split second.  Notice how both re-chamber quickly.  Any significance to that?
Time = 0:34-0:35. The kata "flip."  Is this just some flashy performance art or does the kata competitor display command & control over his body & strength?

Time = 0:37.  A fav. Japanese female competitor rushing in (aggressively) with alternating speed punches.  Swiss female impressively gives ground, but fights back with counters for every inch.  How's that for a defensive model?  How does Swiss competitor maintain her composure so well?  Other's flinch.  She's on it; how to deal with aggression?  How do you feel about the Swiss female's answer.  Who do you think wins that exchange & why?
Time = 0:39-0:40.  There's than darn performance art again.  What is the mental demeanor of these contestants.  How about No.'s 3  & 4, what do these guys signify?
Time = 0:43.  There's that ole reverse punch right on the attackers noggin.'  What's that say about an aggressor coming in, maybe with a level change for a take down?  How's the defender behaving?  Pretty intense if you ask me.

Time = 0:46-0:47.  My fav.  Aggressor comes in with kizami zuki, spot on, But.  Gets smacked with defender's reverse punch counter really good before aggressor's follow on punch can connect and it's power diffused.  Lesson there.  Boxer's jabbing I say beware.
Time = 0:49. There's those darn Japanese kata females again.  What's the significance of the techniques(me?)?  Are the technique important to dealing with the bulldozer or is it her assertive mind & body strength?
Time = 0:56. White Female kumite competitor drills that reverse punch in there, then eases back...  before Red Female competitor can get it really going.  How'd White Female competitor train that;? drills, sparring, kata, kihon?  Which? How?
Time = 1:00-1:01. Two male kumite competitors face off, hesitating, then go together with similar reverse punch.  What else could have been done instead of sprinting for the striking finish line on GO!

These tournaments represent the finest the organization can muster.  Some excel, some come in 2nd, some fall.  Together, they set a standard and give purpose to our training objectives.

Aggressive opponents aren't really a problem, that's what I got, even though they're all over.  It's the opponent - period - that's the problem.  All in less than 1 minute.

P.S. Two more.
Time = 0:10. Bigger, heavier, female kumite aggressor is right in face of smaller defender.  What happens?
Time = 0:13. Female kumite aggressor flies in with reverse punch, strikes too soon - hits air.  What lesson here for aggressor & defender both?


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 29, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Simon, you certainly were thinking all kind of thoughts regarding your kumite experience.  There was quite a bit to respond to.  Allow me to pick one point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, some food for thought, cheers. I think some solid sparring drills will be needed to work on the unpredictable and aggressive opponent. See how we go


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Cool, some food for thought, cheers. I think some solid sparring drills will be needed to work on the unpredictable and aggressive opponent. See how we go



Well, karate kumite how it is practiced today often looks to these kinds of drills.  Which incidentally, I don't do.  I jjust posted a sample of the JKA training Shotokan and it's headquarters, however, and they do incorporate what I will refer to as more sport oriented training.  And practical too.  Here's a sample.
2:32 / 3:41
*Kumite Training Turkish female kumite team training*
4,752 views







Sport / fitness and arts marteialle sport
Published on Nov 24, 2017

I'm sure Martial Talk posters can fault this kind of training, yet allow me to point out broad 2 benefits.

(1)  The competitors are doing rounded conditioning, as opposed to heavy physical strength training.  The karate moral is rounded physical fitness which maximizes the total ability for how the body can physically perform.

(2) The are practicing with partner's who also if you think smartly, are also human opponents.  OTOH, the partner receiving the technique if you think smartly are also facing human opponents.  The driller and partner both are accomplishing a number of principles in execution the drills this way.  That is, they are not just physical moves, but multiple karate principles are being executed according to the foundations of the TMA model..

I prefer the traditional 1-steps.  

Now should you go back to the Limmerick video, you will see examples of total human potential as TMA can better develop that, expressed in certain of the better competitors.  It will be a range, a spectrum of accomplishment.  Most karateka struggle to get past the physical - where the boxer shines.  Those which express that mental intensity and translate that into perfect whole body technique, that is the dynamic karate striking which can crush a boxer.  Or your aggressive, steamroller opponent.

Have fun with that.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 29, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Well, karate kumite how it is practiced today often looks to these kinds of drills.  Which incidentally, I don't do.  I jjust posted a sample of the JKA training Shotokan and it's headquarters, however, and they do incorporate what I will refer to as more sport oriented training.  And practical too.  Here's a sample.
> 2:32 / 3:41
> *Kumite Training Turkish female kumite team training*
> 4,752 views
> ...



I think certain drills have their place for sure. Kumite drills that have one person as the aggressor definitely are beneficial. I remember in Kyokushin we did this many years ago, one person just barrelling into you with punches and you have be quick on your feet, use angles and quick footwork to make sure you weren't pushed into the corner of the room. After getting used to it it became more natural how to move and to also move without being in a state of panic.

One-step and three-step sparring have their use too, but also have limitations. I like to glean what I can from each drill.

Even in the video I can see the benefit of those drills to develop certain characteristics and skills.

Am also a fan of developing the body, mind and spirit as a whole, but no harm in doing certain drills which emphasise certain ones . Even depending on your total outlook and intention, tournaments can even be a platform for developing across the board, although of course it has its own limitation. Just being realistic and honest about drills and what you understand or don't understand about drills helps growth immensely I've found too.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> I think certain drills have their place for sure. Kumite drills that have one person as the aggressor definitely are beneficial. I remember in Kyokushin we did this many years ago, one person just barrelling into you with punches and you have be quick on your feet, use angles and quick footwork to make sure you weren't pushed into the corner of the room. After getting used to it it became more natural how to move and to also move without being in a state of panic.
> 
> One-step and three-step sparring have their use too, but also have limitations. I like to glean what I can from each drill.
> 
> ...



The text I bolded in your post, this is precisely what the kumite competitors do conventionally now.  I'll post a follow on video of the Turkey female kumite competitors in the WKF championships.

Keep doing what you are doing.  That includes your open mind.

What I will be following, in the near term, is how well you address that flinch reaction.  So I look forward to your continuing saga.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 29, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> . Even depending on your total outlook and intention, tournaments can even be a platform for developing across the board, although of course it has its own limitation. Just being realistic and honest about drills and what you understand or don't understand about drills helps growth immensely I've found too.



*Female Team Kumite SPAIN vs TURKEY (3/3). 2014 World Karate Championships. Bronze Medal*
21,623 views







World Karate Federation
Published on Dec 31, 2015

Following along on your comment, this is limited contact point fighting, and is bounded & constrained by it's certain rule set.  Presumably these competitors are all black-belt level, so well exposed to, well experienced in the traditional karate curriculum.

The Spanish gal is bigger, she has the size & strength advantage.  Just like that black-belt competitor who barreled into you.  How does the Turkey gal defeat that?  With the base goal of the exercise: Perfect technique.  That is defined as the faster technique w perfect form.  The Spanish gal, championship level sport wise, she is just not @ the Spanish gal's level.  That's Lesson One.

Lesson Two is that karate kumite competition is so about perfect technique, that the competitors lapse on the follow up.  So we see the hard hitting counters like in the Limerick vid, and the vicious takeouts in the SA Regional Championship vid.  The Spanish gal here nearly evens the match by using her size & strength advantage plus good follow on the exchange, to score the takedown / ippon.  Very well done.

This is one of the big advantages karate kumite has over MMA the way they are scored, for martial arts I mean.  With karate kumite, you can lose the entire match at any instant from one, single mistake.  With MMA, we see these competitors battle each other for up to five rounds, binging & banging away, wrestling, rolling all over the place.  The martial stakes are set much higher in karate kumite for the mental challenge, which is where it should be.

Finally on the flinch reflex.  Look at how disciplined these gals are at maintaining their attention on each other as opponents, and throughout the entire match.  Compared to MMA, kumite matches are much shorter.  Nonetheless, the level of discipline in how they adjust and change in reponse to the movement of their opponent is comparatively very high relative to MMA.  Flinching is at a minimum.  Very little.

How did they attain that degree of composure?  Good luck with that.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 29, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> The text I bolded in your post, this is precisely what the kumite competitors do conventionally now.  I'll post a follow on video of the Turkey female kumite competitors in the WKF championships.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing.  That includes your open mind.
> 
> What I will be following, in the near term, is how well you address that flinch reaction.  So I look forward to your continuing saga.



Yeah will work on that, next tournament's probably next year, cheers.



ShotoNoob said:


> *Female Team Kumite SPAIN vs TURKEY (3/3). 2014 World Karate Championships. Bronze Medal*
> 21,623 views
> 
> 
> ...



Cool match, yeah I liked the quickness, technique and footwork from the one from Turkey. And how she maintained her posture and centre.. much to work on! Cheers for posting


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 18, 2018)

@JR 137!!! How did your Seido tournament go in October if you competed?? I didn't forget, just kept forgetting to ask [emoji14]


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 18, 2018)

Didn’t compete. Withdrew at the last minute due to back pain that got to the point that every time I hit anyone, my entire mid back would spasm up. Turns out I have a bulging disc in my thoracic spine (mid back). Really sucks. Haven’t been on the floor since the beginning of October.

Hopefully I’ll be back right after the new year. I just finished up a heavy dose of oral anti inflammatory meds. Hopefully my orthopedic surgeon friend was wrong and I won’t need an injection. I made an appointment to get it done in the middle of January, but I’m confident I’ll be able to cancel it at this point. Only time will tell.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Didn’t compete. Withdrew at the last minute due to back pain that got to the point that every time I hit anyone, my entire mid back would spasm up. Turns out I have a bulging disc in my thoracic spine (mid back). Really sucks. Haven’t been on the floor since the beginning of October.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be back right after the new year. I just finished up a heavy dose of oral anti inflammatory meds. Hopefully my orthopedic surgeon friend was wrong and I won’t need an injection. I made an appointment to get it done in the middle of January, but I’m confident I’ll be able to cancel it at this point. Only time will tell.


Ah crap.. sorry to hear mate that's no good. Rest up and get better soon alright


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 18, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah crap.. sorry to hear mate that's no good. Rest up and get better soon alright


It’s all good. I feel about 95%. I honestly thought about going to class Monday night, but I just have this feeling that I’m going to do something stupid and set myself back again.

It’s been bothering me since the first week of September. I ignored it for a while and it just got progressively worse. I tested for 1st kyu the first week of October, and that night was awful pain-wise. Getting hit was fine, but every time I hit someone the whole right side of my back tightened up pretty bad. As the night went on it felt like it was tearing. After that night I figured taking a week or two off would do the trick. 6 weeks of doing nothing with 4 weeks of seeing a chiropractor 3 times a week, and there was honestly zero improvement. I got an MRI and found out I wasn’t just being soft 

My friend who’s an orthopedic surgeon told me the only thing that’s going to really help is an injection. I told him I wanted to try some oral anti inflammatories first, so he wrote me a script, saying he doubts they’ll work at that point but might as well try while I’m waiting for the appointment for the injection.

Call me crazy, but I want to exhaust all other options before I have a guy stick me in the spine with a needle under X-Ray guidance. I’m not afraid of that, but I’d like to avoid it if at all possible. I just finished up the pills two days ago, and I honestly think I’m good. But I’m going to give it until after the new year to be on the safe side. If I end up back to where I started, I’ve still got the injection appointment in the middle of January.

But not training really, really sucks.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Didn’t compete. Withdrew at the last minute due to back pain that got to the point that every time I hit anyone, my entire mid back would spasm up. Turns out I have a bulging disc in my thoracic spine (mid back). Really sucks. Haven’t been on the floor since the beginning of October.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be back right after the new year. I just finished up a heavy dose of oral anti inflammatory meds. Hopefully my orthopedic surgeon friend was wrong and I won’t need an injection. I made an appointment to get it done in the middle of January, but I’m confident I’ll be able to cancel it at this point. Only time will tell.


Sorry to hear this. Best wishes for recovery. I hope you have a good Ortho.
In 1990 I was in a long car chase that ended up with the assailant running off a bridge into a creek. He got out and bolted. I jump off the bridge onto the car (not very high), then off the car into the creek. What I didn't know was that the creek bed was one big slick rock. It was about 2 a.m. so I had my torch in one had and pistol in the other. When I landed on the rock both feet went up and I landed hard on my tailbone. Perp got away but was gut shot a month later. I hobbled around for about two months and finally gave up and seen an Ortho. I had ruptured L4. My Ortho gave me an epidural and with something that looked like a livestock syringe went in and drew fluid off the disc and it slipped back in. Don't know if that is how they still do it but my back gives me very little trouble other than letting me know when I am slouching, which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 18, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Sorry to hear this. Best wishes for recovery. I hope you have a good Ortho.
> In 1990 I was in a long car chase that ended up with the assailant running off a bridge into a creek. He got out and bolted. I jump off the bridge onto the car (not very high), then off the car into the creek. What I didn't know was that the creek bed was one big slick rock. It was about 2 a.m. so I had my torch in one had and pistol in the other. When I landed on the rock both feet went up and I landed hard on my tailbone. Perp got away but was gut shot a month later. I hobbled around for about two months and finally gave up and seen an Ortho. I had ruptured L4. My Ortho gave me an epidural and with something that looked like a livestock syringe went in and drew fluid off the disc and it slipped back in. Don't know if that is how they still do it but my back gives me very little trouble other than letting me know when I am slouching, which I guess is a good thing.


I don’t think there’s any drawing fluid, but rather a shot of anti-inflammatory and pain drug. My friend is referring me to a colleague who’s a spine specialist. My friend is quite good, and by all accounts his colleague is quite good also. Hopefully I won’t have to get it done, but only time will tell. As of now I don’t think I’ll have to. I’m not canceling the appointment yet, because if I do it could take 4 weeks or so to reschedule. I’ll wait until I’m a week or so away.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 18, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> It’s all good. I feel about 95%. I honestly thought about going to class Monday night, but I just have this feeling that I’m going to do something stupid and set myself back again.
> 
> It’s been bothering me since the first week of September. I ignored it for a while and it just got progressively worse. I tested for 1st kyu the first week of October, and that night was awful pain-wise. Getting hit was fine, but every time I hit someone the whole right side of my back tightened up pretty bad. As the night went on it felt like it was tearing. After that night I figured taking a week or two off would do the trick. 6 weeks of doing nothing with 4 weeks of seeing a chiropractor 3 times a week, and there was honestly zero improvement. I got an MRI and found out I wasn’t just being soft
> 
> ...



Geez that sounds really rough... am glad you've found some relief with the anti-inflammatories. Yeah and good idea to wait until you're all better, nothing worse than pushing yourself too hard and being back at square one again.

And can empathize with the not training... I'm struggling with that too, but am understanding there's no rush, and best to get better first. Be patient with yourself and you'll be back in no time


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Dec 19, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Didn’t compete. Withdrew at the last minute due to back pain that got to the point that every time I hit anyone, my entire mid back would spasm up. Turns out I have a bulging disc in my thoracic spine (mid back). Really sucks. Haven’t been on the floor since the beginning of October.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be back right after the new year. I just finished up a heavy dose of oral anti inflammatory meds. Hopefully my orthopedic surgeon friend was wrong and I won’t need an injection. I made an appointment to get it done in the middle of January, but I’m confident I’ll be able to cancel it at this point. Only time will tell.


Sorry to hear about the injury but glad to hear you are having it followed by someone.  A few months of missed training are a drop in a bucket compared to a lifetime of study but I agree I hate stopping for any reason.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 19, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My friend who’s an orthopedic surgeon told me the only thing that’s going to really help is an injection. I told him I wanted to try some oral anti inflammatories first, so he wrote me a script, saying he doubts they’ll work at that point but might as well try while I’m waiting for the appointment for the injection.



Go get the shot.

I tried the same....every time it would start getting better I would tweak it again.  After a couple months went and got the shot and just like that I was 100% within a few days


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 19, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Go get the shot.
> 
> I tried the same....every time it would start getting better I would tweak it again.  After a couple months went and got the shot and just like that I was 100% within a few days


Yeah, that’s in the back of my mind.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 19, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I don’t think there’s any drawing fluid, but rather a shot of anti-inflammatory and pain drug. My friend is referring me to a colleague who’s a spine specialist. My friend is quite good, and by all accounts his colleague is quite good also. Hopefully I won’t have to get it done, but only time will tell. As of now I don’t think I’ll have to. I’m not canceling the appointment yet, because if I do it could take 4 weeks or so to reschedule. I’ll wait until I’m a week or so away.


I guess I don't remember the details but I do remember laying there on my stomach watching the ultra-sound and seeing that big *** needle go between the bones. I had a shot of happy juice so it was kind of funny watching it at the time. 
Hope all goes well. The wait has to be a grind.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I don’t think there’s any drawing fluid, but rather a shot of anti-inflammatory and pain drug. My friend is referring me to a colleague who’s a spine specialist. My friend is quite good, and by all accounts his colleague is quite good also. Hopefully I won’t have to get it done, but only time will tell. As of now I don’t think I’ll have to. I’m not canceling the appointment yet, because if I do it could take 4 weeks or so to reschedule. I’ll wait until I’m a week or so away.



All good thoughts to you, JR.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

@_Simon_ 
Sorry for distracting from your thread


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> @_Simon_
> Sorry for distracting from your thread


No no all good, I did ask!


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 28, 2019)

Has been a little while, but unsure of my tournament aims this year, or whether I will compete. My main priority is getting back into training in a new style, and I may just focus solely on this. It's been a difficult start to the year in a few ways (but so many blessings), with health stuff playing up and financially not able to afford training.

The Nationals for the all styles tournament are actually being held in our state this year which would just be incredible to compete in. It doesn't make sense to compete in sparring if I haven't had anyone to spar with regularly in the dojo (there's only so much you can work on solo!) so I'm thinking of maybe just competing in kata, something I've kept up at home.

If I find my new dojo and get consistent training and sparring then this may change.

We'll see what happens. There's of course a chance I'll completely flip and change my mind 180° [emoji14]


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 28, 2019)

Hope it works out for you.

Jacob finished his season this weekend....1 more tourney in the season but he is going to miss it due to a school trip.

He finished 1st in fighting and 2nd in kata and weapons in the seasons point standings.  Good but he came up short in qualifying for the Jr National Team.  (He has been on the team for the last 3 years so he is a little disappointed.)


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Hope it works out for you.
> 
> Jacob finished his season this weekend....1 more tourney in the season but he is going to miss it due to a school trip.
> 
> He finished 1st in fighting and 2nd in kata and weapons in the seasons point standings.  Good but he came up short in qualifying for the Jr National Team.  (He has been on the team for the last 3 years so he is a little disappointed.)


It’s tough when you’re at that age, or any age really, to see all the accomplishments after finding out you didn’t make a team. Don’t let him let that take away from his success.

And not making the team could be a great thing or a bad thing in the long run. Gut check time. I’m pretty sure he’ll use it as motivation.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 28, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Hope it works out for you.
> 
> Jacob finished his season this weekend....1 more tourney in the season but he is going to miss it due to a school trip.
> 
> He finished 1st in fighting and 2nd in kata and weapons in the seasons point standings.  Good but he came up short in qualifying for the Jr National Team.  (He has been on the team for the last 3 years so he is a little disappointed.)


Sorry to hear it. I sure you will support and love him up. Let him know us here on the forum are supportive of him.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 28, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Sorry to hear it. I sure you will support and love him up. Let him know us here on the forum are supportive of him.



He understands.  The problem this year was school activities.  He missed a bunch of tournaments this year due to High School Baseball, FBLA and BETA Conventions.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 29, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Hope it works out for you.
> 
> Jacob finished his season this weekend....1 more tourney in the season but he is going to miss it due to a school trip.
> 
> He finished 1st in fighting and 2nd in kata and weapons in the seasons point standings.  Good but he came up short in qualifying for the Jr National Team.  (He has been on the team for the last 3 years so he is a little disappointed.)


Thanks!

Ah sorry to hear, he must be disappointed. Must be quite a process to make the team hey!


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 23, 2019)

Checked out another all-styles tournament circuit today just to branch out from the other one and see what others are like. An hour and a half drive, but just to watch. It was pretty cool, definitely much smaller, only two rings and not heaps of competitors, but may be worth giving a go for the experience. Referees and judges seemed professional and fair. The continuous sparring divisions were pretty heavy contact, they were really going at it!

Saw some unreal Tang Soo Do forms today, looked really different but fascinating. Such a mix of different soft and hard techniques!


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 4, 2019)

Tournament is in two weeks... but unsure whether to enter. Have been incredibly unwell the last 2 months so don't know if I physically can at this stage.. ugh decisions...

If I did it would only be in kata, so it wouldn't be overly taxing. This is the only round left to qualify for states and then nationals, so....


----------



## Buka (Aug 4, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Tournament is in two weeks... but unsure whether to enter. Have been incredibly unwell the last 2 months so don't know if I physically can at this stage.. ugh decisions...
> 
> If I did it would only be in kata, so it wouldn't be overly taxing. This is the only round left to qualify for states and then nationals, so....



We go through these periods of health not being up to par during different stages of life, Simon. There'll be plenty more tournaments, you'll have plenty more years hopefully, please take care of yourself first.

Maybe just go and watch with camera, video and pen in hand, making notes and shots and film on everybody and of the tournament itself. Kind of like a scouting mission for next year. Think of it as research.

Sometimes when I couldn't compete due to injury, I'd go watch and study the fighters, but sometimes I'd only study the judging. A lot of the same judges would show up for the same tournaments each year. Different judges have different ways of judging, different things they like and don't like, or things they just plain miss. I find that people that do a lot of judging all have habits and tells that a competitor can use to his advantage if he knows them.

So maybe go use it as a scouting mission. Then go smoke em' next year when feeling a little better.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 4, 2019)

Buka said:


> We go through these periods of health not being up to par during different stages of life, Simon. There'll be plenty more tournaments, you'll have plenty more years hopefully, please take care of yourself first.
> 
> Maybe just go and watch with camera, video and pen in hand, making notes and shots and film on everybody and of the tournament itself. Kind of like a scouting mission for next year. Think of it as research.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much... really appreciate that. For sure I need to put my health first. I figured doing kata wouldn't be overly stressing (even  though I give that couple of minutes my all haha..), sparring is absolutely out of the question.

I'll have a ponder as to what to do.. some awesome suggestions as to watching and taking notes. Really was so looking forward to possibly making the nationals as they're in our state this year, bit emotional about it all..

Thank you


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 4, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks so much... really appreciate that. For sure I need to put my health first. I figured doing kata wouldn't be overly stressing (even  though I give that couple of minutes my all haha..), sparring is absolutely out of the question.
> 
> I'll have a ponder as to what to do.. some awesome suggestions as to watching and taking notes. Really was so looking forward to possibly making the nationals as they're in our state this year, bit emotional about it all..
> 
> Thank you


Keep in mind if you go, you wouldnt just be giving those couple minutes your all. Youd be giving them your all these next two weeks. And that's where you'd be risking hurting yourself.


----------



## Buka (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes, and I really don’t see Kata as a passive activity in competition.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks guys, yeah that is a good point.. it's been a few things health-wise but basically at the moment it's my SI joint that has been excruciatingly painful, not having any idea why. Seeing an osteopath on Thursday, I guess I'll keep my focus on healing up, and hopefully working towards training in the dojo again. Cheers


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Aug 6, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks guys, yeah that is a good point.. it's been a few things health-wise but basically at the moment it's my SI joint that has been excruciatingly painful, not having any idea why. Seeing an osteopath on Thursday, I guess I'll keep my focus on healing up, and hopefully working towards training in the dojo again. Cheers


Hey Simon,

Sorry to hear about your health.   Tournaments will come and go but without your health everything in life will be more difficult.   Important to take the time to heal.   Good luck.

Y


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 7, 2019)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your health.   Tournaments will come and go but without your health everything in life will be more difficult.   Important to take the time to heal.   Good luck.
> 
> Y


Thanks mate, very true, appreciate it  osu


----------



## Michele123 (Sep 8, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks mate, very true, appreciate it  osu



How’s your health this month?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 8, 2019)

Michele123 said:


> How’s your health this month?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Michele , still up and down, SI joint is still sore but it's definitely improving with the osteo appointments. Only my pelvic pain stuff has really ramped up because of all this so going back to the pelvic physiotherapist in a couple of weeks.

Still trying to watch vids to learn what I can and trying to do at least one karate session a week to keep everything moving. Been emotionally struggling alot with it all so just taking it one day at a time. Hope you've been well


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 16, 2019)

So even though I didn't enter the last round to qualify for further rounds, I thought I'd check with them to see if it would still be possible to enter the State titles, which happens in a week and a half from now. My health stuff is really quite good, SI joint has healed up really well, just a tight glute medius to keep trying to unknot! So stubborn!

I told them I've been quite unwell this year and wasn't able to compete in earlier rounds, but that I'd totally 100% understand if they wouldn't allow it. I said I did quite well in the State titles last year if it meant anything haha, but also that I would understand if it's not possible.

Also said that I would only be entering the forms division, sparring is probably still not the best idea, and also wouldn't make any sense as I've sparred NO ONE this year haha. Unless you count sparring intensely with my shadow!

After a few weeks of back and forth, they said............ all good to enter .


The question is..... will I..............


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 16, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> So even though I didn't enter the last round to qualify for further rounds, I thought I'd check with them to see if it would still be possible to enter the State titles, which happens in a week and a half from now. My health stuff is really quite good, SI joint has healed up really well, just a tight glute medius to keep trying to unknot! So stubborn!
> 
> I told them I've been quite unwell this year and wasn't able to compete in earlier rounds, but that I'd totally 100% understand if they wouldn't allow it. I said I did quite well in the State titles last year if it meant anything haha, but also that I would understand if it's not possible.
> 
> ...


To quote Rocky, "Go for it"!


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 22, 2019)

Decided..... not to compete. Have been sick with a bad infection and it's going to be a crazy busy week, so it would be pushing it.

And I am strangely... at peace with it. I'm going to keep my focus on finding a dojo when all settles down these next two weeks and I recover okay. That's really my priority, so I'm okay with things. I'm a bit over feeling sorry for myself and getting depressed when I miss out on things due to health. When I'm ready I'm ready. But once I'm better I'm jumping into training!

I'll go up and watch the Nationals in December and do much observing and notetaking . There's always next year to compete!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 22, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Decided..... not to compete. Have been sick with a bad infection and it's going to be a crazy busy week, so it would be pushing it.
> 
> And I am strangely... at peace with it. I'm going to keep my focus on finding a dojo when all settles down these next two weeks and I recover okay. That's really my priority, so I'm okay with things. I'm a bit over feeling sorry for myself and getting depressed when I miss out on things due to health. When I'm ready I'm ready. But once I'm better I'm jumping into training!
> 
> I'll go up and watch the Nationals in December and do much observing and notetaking . There's always next year to compete!


One of the hardest things to do is to say no to ourselves when it comes to doing something we love.  You have a good outlook so I wish you the best for a speedy recovery and back to training as you want to train.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 22, 2019)

Yokozuna514 said:


> One of the hardest things to do is to say no to ourselves when it comes to doing something we love.  You have a good outlook so I wish you the best for a speedy recovery and back to training as you want to train.


Thank you so much


----------



## Michele123 (Nov 16, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Decided..... not to compete. Have been sick with a bad infection and it's going to be a crazy busy week, so it would be pushing it.
> 
> And I am strangely... at peace with it. I'm going to keep my focus on finding a dojo when all settles down these next two weeks and I recover okay. That's really my priority, so I'm okay with things. I'm a bit over feeling sorry for myself and getting depressed when I miss out on things due to health. When I'm ready I'm ready. But once I'm better I'm jumping into training!
> 
> I'll go up and watch the Nationals in December and do much observing and notetaking . There's always next year to compete!



I haven’t been in the forum much so I’m late to reply but this definitely sounds like the best decision for long term participation.  I’m sorry you had to miss out but I hope you are able to recover quickly and get back into things soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 17, 2019)

Michele123 said:


> I haven’t been in the forum much so I’m late to reply but this definitely sounds like the best decision for long term participation.  I’m sorry you had to miss out but I hope you are able to recover quickly and get back into things soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much Michele, appreciate your kind thoughts. Yeah me too.. life has been insane of late, but looking forward to getting back into it all hopefully soon..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 17, 2019)

I have respect for all who compete.  I did some but I don't anymore.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 17, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have respect for all who compete.  I did some but I don't anymore.


Yeah me too Bill. And it's a relatively new scene for me. I never started competing with the intention of getting gold medals etc, but I really love what skills it develops, the mindset work, and the genuine fun, community and comraderie with people who share the same interests and meeting new martial artists. The learning you go through is amazing leading up to a tournament, and eventually I did develop a burning to try and win the tournament, but moreso as a means to push myself to develop as a martial artist.

Ahh am feeling the bug now ;P


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 29, 2019)

Currently watching the National titles and will be back tomorrow. Has been great, it's mainly forms, team forms, weapons, demonstrations, and continuous sparring divisions. Point sparring tomorrow.

Has been a good learning experience. Part of me wants to jump in there still haha.

It's amazing watching the doubt people have in themselves and their techniques, and how it affects not only their accuracy in technique and power, but whole body structure and balance. That belief in themselves operating and perceiving themselves from the centre of that doubt, there's a slight pulling back and their whole system follows suit. You can see it in their face, eyes and posture.

The mental side of the whole thing is fascinating, and learning and understanding that in doing tournaments would be a massive benefit in itself!


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 29, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Currently watching the National titles and will be back tomorrow. Has been great, it's mainly forms, team forms, weapons, demonstrations, and continuous sparring divisions. Point sparring tomorrow.
> 
> Has been a good learning experience. Part of me wants to jump in there still haha.
> 
> ...


Excellent observations and very well said.


----------



## ShotokanTiger (Jan 9, 2021)

shotokan karate is the best for competition !


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 24, 2021)

Jacob finally was able to compete again.

Small tournament today.  Just kata and sparring (only 2 matches).  But he was happy to be back competing.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 24, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Jacob finally was able to compete again.
> 
> Small tournament today.  Just kata and sparring (only 2 matches).  But he was happy to be back competing.



Oh that's so awesome, he must have been itching to compete again! Great to hear! I miss it too actually!

Yeah I haven't heard any word at all about tournaments starting up again here... they usually draw pretty big crowds, but that being said we've been in an amazing position covid-wise the last few months so we'll see.

But they're still planning on holding the tennis (Australian Open) in Melbourne in a few weeks (albeit with limited zone seating and pod-like arrangements for spectators!).


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 24, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Oh that's so awesome, he must have been itching to compete again! Great to hear! I miss it too actually!
> 
> Yeah I haven't heard any word at all about tournaments starting up again here... they usually draw pretty big crowds, but that being said we've been in an amazing position covid-wise the last few months so we'll see.
> 
> But they're still planning on holding the tennis (Australian Open) in Melbourne in a few weeks (albeit with limited zone seating and pod-like arrangements for spectators!).



Hopefully you can get back to competing soon.

You're always welcomed to come over here to the U.S. and compete with us....

It will be interesting to see how many competitors return to competition this year.  I know of 1 school that competed that permanently closed during the pandemic.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> I know of 1 school that competed that permanently closed during the pandemic.


Lol less competition


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Lol less competition



Lol.  No, the more the merrier when it comes to competition.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Lol.  No, the more the merrier when it comes to competition.


Yes, it was a joke.  How many students attended the school? What happened to them? Did they switch to other schools?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Yes, it was a joke.  How many students attended the school? What happened to them? Did they switch to other schools?



It was a small school.   Only 5-7 competed.  Not sure what the other students are doing.  My son's friend who trained there switched to another school and style (actually switched to the same style my son trains in).


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> It was a small school.   Only 5-7 competed.  Not sure what the other students are doing.  My son's friend who trained there switched to another school and style (actually switched to the same style my son trains in).


Nice! Now they can train together! May I ask which Style your son is studying?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Nice! Now they can train together! May I ask which Style your son is studying?



Chittim Jordan Korean Karate 

There is only 10‐12 schools in the style.  But the schools my son and his friend attend are 5 hours apart.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> There is only 10‐12 schools in the style.


10 schools globally or in your region? 


CB Jones said:


> But the schools my son and his friend attend are 5 hours apart.


Oh, so they don't go to the same school.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> 10 schools globally or in your region?



Globally...lol..  the schools are in Louisiana and Texas. It was founded in the 50s by Atlee Chittim after returning from WW2 where he was stationed in Korea and trained at the Chung Do Kwan


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 16, 2022)

Alrighty, been a little while folks!

Alot has settled down and reopened over here, and I'm entering a tournament!!!

I wanted to compete at least once this year, and having been a part of my new club since late last year, I feel more confident entering seeing as though we've been sparring alot, whereas the last few years of competing I hadn't had much practice or proper sparring training.

Same tournament circuit as the last few (all styles), I've put in to enter the forms division (Advanced 5th kyu to 1st kyu), point sparring (Advanced 5th kyu to 1st kyu), and for the first time the continuous sparring (Advanced 5th kyu to Black Belt) division as well (1.5 minute round, not stopping after scoring techniques). Planning on doing kata Sanseiru in the forms division, a form I feel very connected with and have worked on quite alot.

I can't believe the last time I competed was 2018 😮. It's this Sunday, am super nervous but really excited! And very proud to represent my new dojo


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Alrighty, been a little while folks!
> 
> Alot has settled down and reopened over here, and I'm entering a tournament!!!
> 
> ...


Go have some fun, Simon. And good fortune in all your competitions.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

Have fun.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 17, 2022)

Buka said:


> Go have some fun, Simon. And good fortune in all your competitions.





Dirty Dog said:


> Have fun.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jun 17, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Alrighty, been a little while folks!
> 
> Alot has settled down and reopened over here, and I'm entering a tournament!!!
> 
> ...


Osu, good luck, Simon !   I'm interested in hearing about your experience, especially in the continuous sparring category.   I'm assuming it isn't KD but it sounds interesting none the less. 

I've entered into a tournament myself this weekend.  Tamashiwari for charity.  

Don't be nervous and have a good time !


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2022)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Osu, good luck, Simon !   I'm interested in hearing about your experience, especially in the continuous sparring category.   I'm assuming it isn't KD but it sounds interesting none the less.
> 
> I've entered into a tournament myself this weekend.  Tamashiwari for charity.
> 
> Don't be nervous and have a good time !


And best of luck in your tournament, Yokozuna514.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 17, 2022)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Osu, good luck, Simon !   I'm interested in hearing about your experience, especially in the continuous sparring category.   I'm assuming it isn't KD but it sounds interesting none the less.
> 
> I've entered into a tournament myself this weekend.  Tamashiwari for charity.
> 
> Don't be nervous and have a good time !


Osu thanks so much mate! Yeah not knockdown rules but only light contact to the body and legs too, excited to do leg kicks haha, face attacks allowed but no contact to face. But will let you know how it all goes. I know it's not so much about racking up "points", but ringcraft, clear and clean technique, but who dominates the match essentially.

That's amazing have an awesome time, I love tameshiwari!!!


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 19, 2022)

WOW... what a day.

Am over the moon haha.

Got gold in both forms and point sparring divisions!!!! And made it through to the finals in continuous sparring but couldn't win the final, so 2nd place silver. 3 bloody hard rounds I had to get through though haha, I am hurrrrrrting now haha. Very very emotional, and so happy with how it all went. The respect and comradery between all my fellow competitors was just so touching, and made some good friends who were an honour to share the mat with 🙏

And my divisions were as follows:
- Forms division we had 5 people. Only 1 round. Did Sanseiru and it went really well, I did have one stuffup though which I was annoyed at haha and thought the judges would notice bigtime! Some other fellow competitors did some much higher ranked kata which was surprising (Kururunfa, usually a 3rd dan kata, and Shisochin), so I was concerned about that! I honestly did not think I would get gold or silver, maybe bronze but when they announced 3rd and 2nd place and said my name for 1st place ahh.. was taken aback and so thrilled! Worked so hard on this kata, and happy with how I performed it.


- Points sparring had 4 people in it, and I had to fight 2 rounds. Was soooo happy with how I fought, WORLDS different to some of my other tournaments! Even though I was nervous I found ways to stay really relaxed during my matches, breaking away and even just shaking my shoulders down really helped dissipate tension. I felt so fluid and quick, and I think I won my matches by quite a lead. Surprisingly I didn't use any sweeps, and I was so planning to haha! I did use alot more hook kicks to the head than I thought I would, and they actually worked beautifully, my second opponent just had no idea what to do with them! Very emotional after winning this one!


- Continuous sparring was 7 people, had to endure 3 very tough rounds! I'd never competed in this division before, and I tell ya, it was tough haha. Controlled contact basically, but we went pretty hard still! My first match went great, and I was able to control the bout really well. I made sure to pace myself and work the ring, use angles, and importantly I didn't hesitate. Was really proud of myself for that, I was able to summon a real drive and aggression when needed, and pounce on any openings and opportunities.

At this point, something had tweaked in my left hip which I was a bit worried about... just hurt, but I just tried to stay limber and keep moving.

Second opponent was quite tricky.. and he actually didn't show much control. He barreled in and kicked almost full power and he got warned a few times by the referee. He settled a bit from then, I got alot of good shots in, and I think he exhausted himself a bit so I really took advantage of that. Still shocked I won that one at the time!

So at this point I made the finals! I actually knew the guy who I was facing, I'd actually trained with him before, SUPER nice guy and so respectful. This round I really really struggled, and gassed out rather early. My energy just dipped massively and I was steamrolled a bit. And this fellow was an absolute machine and definitely had more gas in the tank than me I think haha. He clearly won and honestly it was so well deserved.

That final match... was so much fun though. We both acknowledged when the other made good clean hits, and we found ourselves smiling while fighting. Even in the midst of a close in battle, flurries of punches and leg kicks, we were smiling. Will never forget that moment


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 19, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> WOW... what a day.
> 
> Am over the moon haha.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Good job.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 19, 2022)

Congratulations. Excellent work.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jun 20, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> WOW... what a day.
> 
> Am over the moon haha.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Simon !   Nice work and nice report from the event !

Osu !


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2022)

Simon.....wearing so much hardware he could open a jewelry store!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 20, 2022)

Buka said:


> Simon.....wearing so much hardware he could open a jewelry store!


Look like a rapper...


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 21, 2022)

Thanks so much everyone!!! I'm still on a high haha.. so I qualify for the state championships in October. Just to decide whether to go for it.... I think I may


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 24, 2022)

The state championships were yesterday!!!

And... I didn't enter haha. Was on the fence leading up to it, but ultimately decided not to compete. Had my grading last week and alot of other stuff going on, my body/mind has been through the ringer lately, and being honest with myself I didn't wanna put my body through any more stress nor would it have been a good idea at all. No regrets and feel good about that decision. Time to rest and consolidate


----------



## Oily Dragon (Oct 24, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> The state championships were yesterday!!!
> 
> And... I didn't enter haha. Was on the fence leading up to it, but ultimately decided not to compete. Had my grading last week and alot of other stuff going on, my body/mind has been through the ringer lately, and being honest with myself I didn't wanna put my body through any more stress nor would it have been a good idea at all. No regrets and feel good about that decision. Time to rest and consolidate


I know exactly how you feel.  I recently decided and undecided to compete again.  Tourneys are fun but so much work.  I'm so busy feeding people and paying bills.

If we get around to it great.  I like to think every one comp is value for lifetime.  The next one will come, if you're a fighter.  It's your destiny.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 25, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> I know exactly how you feel.  I recently decided and undecided to compete again.  Tourneys are fun but so much work.  I'm so busy feeding people and paying bills.
> 
> If we get around to it great.  I like to think every one comp is value for lifetime.  The next one will come, if you're a fighter.  It's your destiny.


Oh awesome I had no idea you competed! Yeah exactly... it does cost cost alot of money and time. My aim was to compete at least once this year, and I've done that so I'm happy.

And absolutely, there is so much value in comps. Not only putting yourself in an environment not in your usual dojo and outside your comfort zone, but the training leading up to it you gain such perspective, and the comradery and meeting other like-minded folk is priceless.


----------

